# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  γιατι ρε παιδια ειμαι τοσο χαλια?βοηθηστε με..

## anxious4ever

ακομα τρεμω..εσωτερικα..δεν νιωθω τον εαυτο μου ρε παιδια..εχω πολυ φοβο μεσα μου.τι θα κανω?τα λαντοζ δεν με εχουν πιασει ακομα.24 μερες!! επρεπε να παρω λεξοτανιλ για να ρθω στην δουλεια..εινια παραλογο που βιαζομαι τοσο?βιαζομαι τελικα?δεν ξερω..δεν θυμαμαι τις προηγουμενες φορες πως συνερχομουν..νιωθω αδυναμια..κοπωση.ουτε να γραψω δεν μπορω.πειτε μου οτι βιαζομαι..κ οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.
σορυ που ανοιξα νεο θεμα αλλα τα χω παιξει ρε παιδια! ! 
μιλαω κ με τον γιατρο μου κ μου λεει υπομονη.ποση υπομονη ρε παιδια.εχω αρρωστησει..παει αρρωστησα..θα γινω οπως ημουν πριν ποτε???

----------


## IVAN

> ακομα τρεμω..εσωτερικα..δεν νιωθω τον εαυτο μου ρε παιδια..εχω πολυ φοβο μεσα μου.τι θα κανω?τα λαντοζ δεν με εχουν πιασει ακομα.24 μερες!! επρεπε να παρω λεξοτανιλ για να ρθω στην δουλεια..εινια παραλογο που βιαζομαι τοσο?βιαζομαι τελικα?δεν ξερω..δεν θυμαμαι τις προηγουμενες φορες πως συνερχομουν..νιωθω αδυναμια..κοπωση.ουτε να γραψω δεν μπορω.πειτε μου οτι βιαζομαι..κ οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.
> σορυ που ανοιξα νεο θεμα αλλα τα χω παιξει ρε παιδια! ! 
> μιλαω κ με τον γιατρο μου κ μου λεει υπομονη.ποση υπομονη ρε παιδια.εχω αρρωστησει..παει αρρωστησα..θα γινω οπως ημουν πριν ποτε???


Όλα θα πάνε καλά... κι όχι μόνο για σένα... :Smile:  ελπίζω δηλαδή... θα περάσουν όλα.. 
γράψε ότι νιώθεις...

----------


## anxious4ever

μα τι μαρτυριο ειναι αυτο που τραβαμε ρε παιδια?κ γιατι να ειμαστε ετσι?γιατι γιατι γιατι?δεν το εχω μαλλον αποδεχτει ακομα..δεν δινω χρονο στον εαυτο μου..ξυπναω καθε μερα ρωτωντας με πως ειμαι..κ αν νιωθω χαλια τον κατηγορω.φοβος..πανικος..υπ ηλια..κουραση...τρεμουλα..οκ ..καθομαι πιο ευκολα σε ενα σημειο..μαλλον επειδη πηρα λεξοτανιλ..ομως τι?ετσι θα ζω?με το λεξοτανιλ?ευτυχως παιρνω μονο ενα το πρωι.παλι καλα.δεν θελω να συνηθιζω κ αυτα.εχουν παρενεργειες.
θελω τον εαυτο μου ΠΙΣΩ!! με θελω ΠΙΣΩ!! που ειμαι??

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> μα τι μαρτυριο ειναι αυτο που τραβαμε ρε παιδια?κ γιατι να ειμαστε ετσι?γιατι γιατι γιατι?δεν το εχω μαλλον αποδεχτει ακομα..δεν δινω χρονο στον εαυτο μου..ξυπναω καθε μερα ρωτωντας με πως ειμαι..κ αν νιωθω χαλια τον κατηγορω.φοβος..πανικος.. υπνηλια..κουραση...τρεμουλα. .οκ..καθομαι πιο ευκολα σε ενα σημειο.. μαλλον επειδη πηρα λεξοτανιλ.. ομως τι ?ετσι θα ζω? με το λεξοτανιλ? ευτυχως παιρνω μονο ενα το πρωι. παλι καλα.δεν θελω να συνηθιζω κ αυτα. εχουν παρενεργειες.
> θελω τον εαυτο μου ΠΙΣΩ!! με θελω ΠΙΣΩ!! που ειμαι??


Άφηνε κενά γιατί δεν εμφανίζει ολόκληρο το μήνυμα.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΤΙ εννοεις κενα?αφηνω κενα αναμεσα απο τις λεξεις κανονικα...

----------


## στελιος66

Νομιζω πως οσο αυτοαπασχολησαι με τα συμπτωματα και τις σκεψεις σου,τοσο τις τρεφεις και τις συντηρεις. Ο κανονας ειναι ενας: ΑΓΝΟΗΣΕ ΤΑ! Ειναι δυσκολο το γνωριζω απο πρωτο χερι,αλλα ειναι η αληθεια. Δεν θα νιωθεις παντα ετσι! Το καταλαβαινεις αυτο; Ειναι το αγχος που διαστρεβλωνει την σκεψη σου και την κανει μη ρεαλιστικη βρε μπουμ! Δοκιμασες καποιο εναλλακτικο ηρεμιστικο; Ας πουμε βαλεριανα,πασιφλορα,μελισσ οχορτο; Μονο βαλσαμοχορτο μη δοκιμασεις οσο παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικα.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχεις δικιο απολυτο..καθομουν εδω στο γραφειο κ ετρεμα μεσα μου..ετοιμη να εκραγω..κ λεω απο μεσα μου καποια στιγμη.."οκ..ας εκραγω..και?τι εγινε?πλακα θα χει...ας πεθανω..ας τρελλαθω..κ τι εγινε?ο.τι ειναι να γινει θα γινει..δε φοβαμαι πια..δεν με νοιαζει..ας γινει ο.τι θελει.." 
σε πληροφορω..οτι σε μια ωρα ειχα χαλαρωσει..τωρα νιωθω να ειμαι πραγματικα εδω..πιο χαλαρη χωρις να τρεμουν τα χερια μου κ η ψυχη μου.Ας γινει ο.τι θελει πια ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ! (μια ετσι, μια αλλιως τα λεω..μη με παρεξηγειτε..περναω δυσκολη φαση..μια ειμαι χαλαρη κ μια πνιγομαι!χεχε)
ευχαριστω απειρα στελιο!!! παλι καλα που εισαι κ συ εδω!!

----------


## Diana1982

Τί ακριβώς σου έχει συμβεί;

----------


## anxious4ever

Πριν 25 μερες βαρεσα τρελλο στρες κ απο τοτε νιωθω συνεχομενο στρες..παροξυσμικο..απευθυν θηκα σε ειδικο κ παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα.ακομα δεν με εχουν πιασει κ υποφερω. Λιγο τα βραδυα μονο νιωθω καλυτερα.εχασα τον υπνο μου κ ζω συνεχεια με αυτο..αυτα

----------


## ΓΑΤΑ

> Πριν 25 μερες βαρεσα τρελλο στρες κ απο τοτε νιωθω συνεχομενο στρες..παροξυσμικο..απευθυν θηκα σε ειδικο κ παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα.ακομα δεν με εχουν πιασει κ υποφερω. Λιγο τα βραδυα μονο νιωθω καλυτερα.εχασα τον υπνο μου κ ζω συνεχεια με αυτο..αυτα


Κάθε οργανισμός θέλει το χρόνο που του χρειάζεται για να ανταποκριθεί στην αγωγή που ακολουθεί πιστεύω. Αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι να εμπιστευτείς το γιατρό σου και να τον ΄΄ενοχλείς΄΄ όταν τον έχεις ανάγκη ή να τον ενημερώνεις συχνά για την πορεία της αγωγής που σου έχει δώσει. Ίσως χρειαστεί να σου αλλάξει τα φάρμακα ή τη δοσολογία. 
Προσπάθησε να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου ότι χρειάζεται χρόνο και να κάνεις όσο περισσότερο μπορείς ότι σε χαλαρώνει.

----------


## anxious4ever

νομιζω οτι επειδη αρχιζω να νιωθω εντελως καλα τα 2 τελευταια βραδυα, μαλλον εχει αρχισει να με πιανει το λαντοζ. το στρες επιμενει σε υπερβολικο βαθμο τα πρωινα που με ξυπναει νωριτερα κ οσο ειμαι στην δουλεια. Μολις σχολαω κ ερχομαι σπιτι μου αρχιζει να φευγει. η οταν κανω γιογκα ας πουμε.οταν ξερω οτι δεν θα μαι μονη μου σπιτι, το νιωθω να εξασθενει. αρα δειχνει δειγματα οτι εχει αρχισει να με πιανει. βεβαια το δουλευω κ μονη μου καπως με την σκεψη του στυλ "οκ μεχρι εκει παει.δεν θα παθω κατι παραπανω απο αυτο, αφου ο γιατρος μου ειπε τι εχω κ τι ειναι τοτε γιατι φοβαμαι τοσο" κ κει καπως χαλαρωνω.σιγα σιγα παιδια θα τα καταφερω.που θα παει...

----------


## anxious4ever

αν παρατηρησετε τα μνμτα μου, την στιγμη που φωναζω για βοηθεια ειναι πρωινες ωρες προς μεσημερι.! επειδη το εχω πολυ εντονα το πρωι μεχρι τα απογευματα.ισως επειδη εχω μια ολοκληρη μερα μπροστα μου να βγαλω κ με φοβιζει.το βραδυ που γυριζω στο σπιτι μου νιωθω ασφαλεια κ μου περναει κ εχω ψυχραιμια κ τα μνμτα μου ειναι πιο ηρεμα.εχει πλακα παντως.

----------


## elis

το αγχοσ το πρωι που ξυπνασ ειναι μεγαλυτερο γτ εισαι ξεκουραστη μεχρι το απογευμα εχει πεσει γιατι κουραζεσαι συμβουλη μεινε κουρασμενη εγω ετσι το πολεμουσα για χρονια χωρισ φαρμακα και με γυμναστικη

----------


## Diana1982

Αλλαξε φάρμακα,όση γυμναστική κ αν κάνει το μυαλό δεν θα ηρεμήσει.......
εναλλακτικά,κάνε γιόγκα περίπατο τουλάχιστον 3 τεταρτα ,χαλαρή μουσική,αλλιώς κάνε το πρώτο....καλύτερα ομοιπαθητική όχι φάρμακα

----------


## anxious4ever

Κανω κ γιογκα κ γυμναστικη..ασε δε φευγει με τιποτα..επρεπε να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα γιατι εκανα καταθλιψη..με ξεπερασε..το χω ξαναπαθει.πηρα για 6 μηνες παλια κ τα κοψα χωρις προβλημσ.ειχα 5 χρονια να το ξαναπαθω..

----------


## manosthess

κι εγω παιδια το τελευταιο διαστημα δεν ειμαι καλα,προσπαθω να βρω μεσα μου τι φταιει να το αλλαξω!ειμαι με ενα συνεχομενο αχος/νευρα,το πρωι ξυπναω με αχος το βραδυ κοιμαμαι και με τα 2 αχος/νευρα,πραγματα που μου αρεσαν να κανω πλεον τα κανω απο αγκαρια,βαρεθηκα αυτην την ρουτινα,ειμαι 28 μενω με τους γονεις λογω ανεργιας,κι εχω και αυτους να με πιεζουν,δεν κανεις το ενα δεν κανεις το αλλο,μην κανεις ετσι,παλι εκανες αυτο,συνεχεια το οποιο μου προκαλει κι αλλο αχος!

----------


## στελιος66

Ειδες οτι χρειαζεται υπομονη; Και αυτη την φορα θα το ξεπερασεις 100%,να εισαι σιγουρη απλα θελει τον χρονο του. Παντως οταν γινεις καλα,σε συνεννοηση παντα με τον γιατρο σου, να προσπαθησεις οσο μπορεις να μην γινεις δεσμια των φαρμακων,γιατι δεν θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## mithe

κ γω ετσι νιωθω και ακομα χειροτερα τς τελευταιες μερες κανω πολυ ασχημες σκεψεις

----------


## anxious4ever

με αυτο το μηνυμα θελω να στειλω σε ολους οσους νιωθουν τοσο χαλια οσο εγω...κοιταχτεε παιδια...πρεπει να μπουμε σε εναν σωστο δρομο ολοι..θελω να πω..οκ τα φαρμακα ειναι βοοηθητικα για αρχη..εγω παιρνω για να ισιωσω επειδη ειχα κλαταρει απο το υπερβολικο στρες τοσο που δεν μπορυσα να βγω απο το σπιτι..εκει δεν εχεις επιλογη..η καθεσαι μηνες ολακερους μεσα στο σπιτι ή απλα πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο κ επυθυνεσαι κ ξεκινας φαρμακακια αλλα με υπευθυνοτητα κ οχι καταχρηση.
εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον γιατρο μου..ο ιδιος μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να ηρεμησω πρωτα για να δουλεψουμε, πως να μιλουσα μαζι του εφοσον δεν μπορουσα κ ειχα μπλοκαρει απο το στρες. μην εχουμε ταμπου, κ να ειμαστε υπευθυνοι σε ο.τι κανουμε.
οχι φαρμακα ασυστολα κ οχι ο.τι να ναι επειδη εμεις νιωθουμε καλυτερα.
το επομενο βημα για μενα που πρεπει να γινει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια κ ΑΜΕΣΑ!
τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι λυση, ειναι ενα μπαστουνακι για λιγο. η δουλεια η πολλη γινεται μονο οταν δουλευεις τους φοβους σου με ειδικο.
ολα αυτα που λενε "το παλευω μονος μου" ναι οκ τα πιστευω, ομως ποση αντοχη εχεις?εγω προσωπικα δεν αντεχω πια.μεγαλωσα.εχω κουραστει να παλευω μονη μου το αγχος μου.βεβαια ο καθενας ας κανει ο.τι νομιζει για τον εαυτο του καλυτερο.
οι ασχημες σκεψεις θελουν επεξεργασια.θελουν να τις ακουσουμε για να μας αποκαλυψουν τις ανασφαλειες μας.κ αυτο θελει δουλεια.κ δεν πιστευω οτι οταν ενας ανθρωπος παθαινει παροξυσμικο αγχος οτι μπορει να τις δουλεψει μονος του.αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου.
σημερα 27η μερα με ladose κ νιωθω λιγο καλυτερα.οχι ομως εντελως καλα.εχω ακομα στρες οταν ξυπναω κ νιωθω φρικτα.σαν να εχω παρει ναρκωτικα ενα πραμα.
το κεφαλι θολο .ομως υπαρχει βελτιωση απο το πως ημουν πριν 20 μερες! παναγια μου..ουτε στον χειροτερο εχθρο μου!!

----------


## mithe

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα εγω πηγαινα σε μια ψυχολογο αρχικα πηγα για τις κρισεις πανικου και ξαφνικα αυτη την βδομαδα αρχισα να νιωθω τοσο χαλια δεν μπορω να βρω τι θα με κανει χαρουμενη τα εχω απομυθοποιησει ολα ομως γ αυτο αρχισα να σκεφτομαι οτι θελω να πεθανω οσο για χαπια οι γονεις μου δεν θελουν να παρω γτ ειχα λευχαιμια παλια και δεν θελουν να μου χαλασει το αιμα η λενε οτι θα ειμαι σα φυτο αλλα και ετσι νιωθω σα ζωντανη νεκρη εχω βυθιστει στις σκεψεις και δεν υπαρχει διεξοδος που θα βρω το κουραγιο???αφου φοβαμαι μν κανω κακο στν εαυτο μου απ τν απελπισια

----------


## anxious4ever

> σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα εγω πηγαινα σε μια ψυχολογο αρχικα πηγα για τις κρισεις πανικου και ξαφνικα αυτη την βδομαδα αρχισα να νιωθω τοσο χαλια δεν μπορω να βρω τι θα με κανει χαρουμενη τα εχω απομυθοποιησει ολα ομως γ αυτο αρχισα να σκεφτομαι οτι θελω να πεθανω οσο για χαπια οι γονεις μου δεν θελουν να παρω γτ ειχα λευχαιμια παλια και δεν θελουν να μου χαλασει το αιμα η λενε οτι θα ειμαι σα φυτο αλλα και ετσι νιωθω σα ζωντανη νεκρη εχω βυθιστει στις σκεψεις και δεν υπαρχει διεξοδος που θα βρω το κουραγιο???αφου φοβαμαι μν κανω κακο στν εαυτο μου απ τν απελπισια


μονο ενας γιατρος μπορει να σου πει τι χαπια θα παρεις κ ποια χαπια θα παρεις κ αν πρεπει στην δικη σου περιπτωση.
τα χαπια παντως δεν σε κανουν φυτο.αναλογα τα χαπια βεβαια.εγω παιρνω αγχολυτικο κ ειμαι στην δουλεια μου κ δουλευω κανονικα τωρα..εξαρταται τι παιρνεις κ τι σου δινουν.οποτε πρεπει να απευθυνθειτε σε εναν ψυχιατρο που εμπιστευεστε.επισης μπορεις κ χωρις χαπια να το αντιμετωπισεις.με την ψυχοθεραπεια σου δλδ.κ μονο.απλα ανε υπομονη .θελει πολυ χρονο.σιγα σιγα θα δεις λιγο φως.ελα ρε κ γω χαλια νιωθω! εκει που νιωθω λιγο καλα ξαφνικα παλι τρομος κ απελπισια.οκ.πλακα εχει.στο τελος θα το συνηθισουμε κιολας!ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## mithe

ειναι τοσο τρομακτικο ολο αυτο και πραγματικα το οτι πρεπει να βασιστω κυριως στν εαυτο μου για να το ξεπερασω με φοβιζει ακομα πιο πολυ δεν εχω καθολου αυτοπεποιθηση κ αυτοεκτιμηση δεν πιστευω καν οτι εχω δυναμεις

----------


## manosthess

καλυτερος ψυχολογος του εαυτου μας ειμαστε εμεις οι ιδιοι!απλα καμια φορα καλα ειναι και καποιος ειδικος για να μας βαλει καποια πραγματα στη σειρα!mithe τιποτα μην σε φοβιζει,θα το ξεπερασεις αρκει να το παρεις αποφαση,θελει λιγη δουλιτσα ομως!

----------


## mithe

νιωθω οτι η ψυχολογος δεν με βοηθαει ισα ισα μου εφερε στην επιφανεια ακομα πιο πολλα θεματα να λυσω και προβληματα ισως να φταιει η ψυχολογος που παω δεν ξερω βεβαια δεν εχω και τοσα λεφτα για καποιον αλλον γτ μ παιρνει πιο λιγα αυτη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμ αυτο ειναι υπαρχει καπιος που πεφτουν τα λεφτα απο τα μπατζακια του...

----------


## anxious4ever

> νιωθω οτι η ψυχολογος δεν με βοηθαει ισα ισα μου εφερε στην επιφανεια ακομα πιο πολλα θεματα να λυσω και προβληματα ισως να φταιει η ψυχολογος που παω δεν ξερω βεβαια δεν εχω και τοσα λεφτα για καποιον αλλον γτ μ παιρνει πιο λιγα αυτη


εισαι αθηνα?εχω να σου προτεινω κατι που ειναι δωρεαν τους 3 πρωτους μηνες.ειναι ενας οργανισμος με ψυχολογους κ κανουν εξαιρετη δουλεια εχω ακουσει.αν θελεις πες μου να σου δωσω τηλ.κ αν δεν εχεις λεφτα κανουν σκοντο ρε παιδι μου..γενικα θελουν να βοηθουν ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν λεφτα.ισως να δοκιμαζες κ εκει.τελικα εχτες τι εκανες?πως εισαι σημερα?

----------


## mithe

αθηνα ειμαι ναι αλλα οχι κεντρο κ οχι κοντα στ κεντρο πως λεγεται ο οργανισμος??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απλα ακου τον εαυτο σου πχ για παραδειγμα οταν βλεπεις οτι κατι σε ενοχλει μη το προσπερνας

----------


## μυσπ

Ειναι πολυ ζορικο ομως ολα περνανε θα το δεις με τον καιρο

----------


## mithe

μακαρι απλα προσπαθω να βρω υπομονη σε κατι και τροπους να ξεχαστω???

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω οταν θελω να ξεχαστω ζωγραφιζω κ ακουω μουσικη πχ

----------


## mithe

τ αλλο κανεις γ ν ξεχαστεις???

----------


## Diana1982

> εγω οταν θελω να ξεχαστω ζωγραφιζω κ ακουω μουσικη πχ


ρε Αλέξανδρε,μην πετάς βλακείες...όταν κάποιος υποφέρει δεν ξεχνιέται με τη μουσική.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ρε Αλέξανδρε,μην πετάς βλακείες...όταν κάποιος υποφέρει δεν ξεχνιέται με τη μουσική.


 με δουλευεις κανονικα το παιζεις οτι δε με καταλαβαινεις ενω ξερεις πολυ καλα τι λεω κανεις την αμερικανα αλλα δε με πειθεις

----------


## anxious4ever

με το που ανοιγω το ματι μου αμεσως τρεμουλα στρες φοβος.βαρεθηκα.σκεφτομαι αρνητικα ακομα.εχω αλλη μια μερα μπροστα μου.ποτε θα πιασει αυτο το λαντοζ?ποτε θα ηρεμησω παναγια μου?αναστεναζω υπερβολικα.νιωθω περιεργα/εχθες εκλαιγα ολο το μεσημερι.ενιωθα καταθλιψη.θελω να σταθεροποιηθουν τα συναισθηματα μου επιτελους.σιγουρα εχω δει βελτιωση απο πριν 1 μηνα αλλα ακομα ταλαιπωρια.νιωθω στενοχωρημενη.

----------


## anxious4ever

> αθηνα ειμαι ναι αλλα οχι κεντρο κ οχι κοντα στ κεντρο πως λεγεται ο οργανισμος??


επειδη δεν θυμαμαι.θα συναντηθω με μια κοπελα σημερα που τους ξερει .θα της πω να μου δωσει το τηλ τους να επικοινωνησεις.μαλιστα μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις κ σε κινητο με την ψυχολογο κ να σε στηριζει κ τηλεφωνικα.ειναι πολυ καλη.κ γω της ειχα μιλησει πριν 1 μηνα.

----------


## mithe

στειλε μου σε μνμ !!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

Δεν συναντησα τελικα την κοπελα.θα την παρω αυριο τηλ κ θα σου στειλω μνμ.μην ανησυχεις παντως.η καταθλιψη ειναι κατι που περναει.θελει χρονο.σιγουρα δεν θα εισαι για παντα ετσι.εχω περασει απο αυτο 4 φορες.πιστεψε με.κοιτα κ γω που ειμαι τωρα ετσι,νιωθω οτι δεν θα μου περασει ποτε..αλλα δεν.ειναι αληθεια.ολοι ξερουμε οτι περναει κατα βαθος.

----------


## mithe

μακαρι γτ εχω χασει το νοημα απ τ παντα κ εντωμεταξυ δν θελω να παρω φαρμακα γτ οταν ειχα λευχαιμια ειχα παρει τοσα χημικα κ τωρα φοβαμαι μν μ ξαναχαλασει τ αιμα αλλα νιωθω τοσο χαλια ερχομαι συνεχεια σ απογνωση τι θ κανω?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το γιατι αρρωστισες ειναι απλο το σωμα ακολουθει το πνευμα διαβασα πχ αρκετα ποστ σου που ελεγαν θελω να πεθανω για αυτο αρρωστησες αρα μη κανεις τετιες σκεψεις γιατι ειναι επικυνδηνες κ μη κανεις πραγματα που δε σου αρεσουν για να ευχαριστησεις τους αλλους

----------


## manosthess

> το γιατι αρρωστισες ειναι απλο το σωμα ακολουθει το πνευμα διαβασα πχ αρκετα ποστ σου που ελεγαν θελω να πεθανω για αυτο αρρωστησες αρα μη κανεις τετιες σκεψεις γιατι ειναι επικυνδηνες κ μη κανεις πραγματα που δε σου αρεσουν για να ευχαριστησεις τους αλλους


 Αυτο ειναι αληθεια,τελικα οσο κανεις αρνητικες σκεψεις αρρωσταινεις!και για να σε αποδεχτουν οι αλλοι,πρωτα απ'ολα πρεπει να αποδεχτεις εσυ ο ιδιος τον εαυτο σου!

----------


## anxious4ever

πιστευω γενικως οτι οταν ενας ανθρωπος περναει φουλ στρες κ καταθλιψη δεν πρεπει να πιεζει υπερβολικα τον εαυτο του.ο εαυτος μας ξερει τι θελει κ μεις δεν πρεπει να τον αγνοουμε. οκ να πιεστεις να κανεις καποια μικρα καθημερινα πραγματα γιατι αυτο κανει καλα κ βοηθαει.αλλα να πιεζεσαι για να βγαλεις μια σχολη εφοσον εισαι τοσο ασχημα τωρα.γιατι?κανεις δεν χαθηκε στην τελικη.οταν νιωσεις καλα θα δεις τα πραγματα απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια.αστο να κυλησει.

----------


## manosthess

> πιστευω γενικως οτι οταν ενας ανθρωπος περναει φουλ στρες κ καταθλιψη δεν πρεπει να πιεζει υπερβολικα τον εαυτο του.ο εαυτος μας ξερει τι θελει κ μεις δεν πρεπει να τον αγνοουμε. οκ να πιεστεις να κανεις καποια μικρα καθημερινα πραγματα γιατι αυτο κανει καλα κ βοηθαει.αλλα να πιεζεσαι για να βγαλεις μια σχολη εφοσον εισαι τοσο ασχημα τωρα.γιατι?κανεις δεν χαθηκε στην τελικη.οταν νιωσεις καλα θα δεις τα πραγματα απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια.αστο να κυλησει.


 σημαντικο αυτο που λες,αμα ζοριζεσαι να τελειωσεις κατι γινεσαι χειροτερα,αλλα πιστευω οτι παιζει ρολο και το οικογενειακο/φιλικο περιβαλλον,δλδ. ας πουμε εσυ δεν εισαι καλα για τον α,β λογο,και σου λενε οι αλλοι,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το κανεις,να το τελειωσεις!ωραια τι θα πει πρεπει?γιατι πρεπει?το στενο περιβαλλον σου θα πρεπει να σε στηριξει στην οποια επιλογη σου και να σε βοηθησει!

----------


## anxious4ever

εμενα προσωπικα οταν το περιβαλλον μου με βλεπει να κλαταρω μου λεει να αραξω κ να δωσω χρονο ευτυχως..με καταλαβαινουν ολοι κ ακομα κ στην δουλεια μου λενε να μην παω για αρχη.αν δουν βεβαια οτι εγω αποσυρομαι πολυ καιρο εκει απλα μου λενε κανε ενα βημα τη φορα.λιγο δουλεια λιγο βολτα.
παιζει κ μεγαλο ρολο το οτι παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο.αν δεν το παιρνα πιστευω ακομα στο κρεβατι θα μουν.αφου εχει περασει ενας μηνας τωρα που το παιρνω κ φαντασου ακομα δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου.ειμαι ακομα στρεσαρισμενη κ θλιμενη καποιες φορες.φαντασου να μη το παιρνα κιολας.

----------


## manosthess

> εμενα προσωπικα οταν το περιβαλλον μου με βλεπει να κλαταρω μου λεει να αραξω κ να δωσω χρονο ευτυχως..με καταλαβαινουν ολοι κ ακομα κ στην δουλεια μου λενε να μην παω για αρχη.αν δουν βεβαια οτι εγω αποσυρομαι πολυ καιρο εκει απλα μου λενε κανε ενα βημα τη φορα.λιγο δουλεια λιγο βολτα.
> παιζει κ μεγαλο ρολο το οτι παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο.αν δεν το παιρνα πιστευω ακομα στο κρεβατι θα μουν.αφου εχει περασει ενας μηνας τωρα που το παιρνω κ φαντασου ακομα δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου.ειμαι ακομα στρεσαρισμενη κ θλιμενη καποιες φορες.φαντασου να μη το παιρνα κιολας.


 μπορεις να μου στειλεις ενα πμ?

----------


## anxious4ever

ψαχνω να βρω πως στελνουν προσωπικο μνμ αλλα δεν το βρισκω.πως γινεται?

----------


## manosthess

> ψαχνω να βρω πως στελνουν προσωπικο μνμ αλλα δεν το βρισκω.πως γινεται?


ναι κι εγω δεν ξερω πως στελνουν γι αυτο ειπα!τελος παντων!

----------


## kerasi

Μολις φτασεις τις 50 δημοσιευσεις ενεργοποιειται η επιλογη για μηνυματα.

----------


## anxious4ever

το βρηκα πως στελνεις αλλα εχεις κανει ρυθμιση να μην σου στελνουν πμ.οποτε δεν μπορω να σου στειλω.

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα μπουμ και σε όλα τα παιδια! Πως εισαι; Πιστευω πως μια βελτιωση την εχεις σιγουρα. Εισαι δυνατη μην μασας κοριτσι μου τιποτα. Να σκέφτεσαι τις καλες μερες που ερχονται,γιατι σιγουρα ερχονται. Απλα καμια φορα συναντουν εμποδια στον δρομο! Με το λαντοζ ενταξει;

----------


## anxious4ever

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ καλε μου!να σαι καλα!
κοιτα σημερα ειναι η 30η μερα με λαντοζ κ βλεπω καποια βελτιωση, ας πουμε ξυπνησα χωρισς στρες αλλα ενιωθα καπως περιεργα.σαν να ερχομαι απο εναν πολεμο ας πουμε.σαν να εχω παθει ενα σοκ .ακομα δεν ειμαι εντελως καλα εννοειται κ θα ηταν κ περιεργο αν ημουν.
εχω ξεκινησει την δουλεια και τις δραστηριοτητες μου κανονικα.στολιζομαι βαφομαι κλπ.τρωω.αλλα μεσα μου υπαρχει ακομα ο φοβος αυτος.ο ακαθοριστος. αν δεν επαιενα λαντοζ θα ημουν χαλια ακομα πιστευω.επισης σημερα εχω κλεισει ραντεβου για μασαζ.κ αυριο γιογκα.κανω ο.τι μπορω να ξεφυγω απο αυτο.εσυ πως νιωθεις?

----------


## mithe

παιδια εγω παιρνω μονο μια φυτικη βαλεριανα οι δικοι μ δν θελουν ν παω σ ψυχιατρο κ πχ ν μ δωσει χαπια γτ ειχα λευχαιμια οπως σας εχω πει παλια κ δν θελουν ν μ χαλασει τ αιμα εγω παλι ξυπνησα σκατα σημερα εχω αγχος κ δν εχω ορεξη ν κανω τπτ τρωω μ τ ζορυ μετα σκεφτομαι ν παω γυμναστηριο μ τ ζορυ μπας κ μ ανεβει λιγο η διαθεση κ ξεχαστω γτ ακουσα οτι στην καταθλιψη βοηθαει η γυμναστικη αλλα παλι αγχωνομαι πολυ ν παω μονη μ  :Frown:  παλι δν ξερω τ θ κανω φοβαμαι τοσο τν εαυτο μ

----------


## kerasi

Εγω λεω μην πας γυμναστηριο γιατι ο διαδρομος ειναι πολυ επικινδυνος. Σταματα το το γυμναστηριο.

----------


## mithe

δεν κανω διαδρομο οτι εχει σχεση με χορο κανω επειδη μου αρεσε ο χορος οταν ημουν καλα  :Frown:

----------


## manosthess

> δεν κανω διαδρομο οτι εχει σχεση με χορο κανω επειδη μου αρεσε ο χορος οταν ημουν καλα


ο χορος ελευθερωνει το σωμα!

----------


## kerasi

Τι χορους κανεις? τανγκο?

----------


## mithe

απλα φοβαμαι τοσο να παω μονη μου νιωθω οτι δεν θα το ξεπερασω ποτε ουτε αυτο φοβαμαι μν μ πιασει καμια κριση πανικου και πως θα το διαχειριστω???

----------


## mithe

την παρασκευη εκανα ζουμπα ηταν συνδυασμος πολλων χορων σημερα εχει ελληνικους χορους

----------


## anxious4ever

ο χορος κανει απειρο καλο! μπραβο! πηγαινε παλι με την μαμα σου.σου εστειλα πμ με το τηλ της ψυχολογου.το ειδες?

----------


## στελιος66

Για την καταθλιψη μπορεις να δοκιμασεις βαλσαμοχορτο, αλλα μονο αν δεν παιρνεις αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Είναι αρκετα αποτελεσματικο. Επισης το μελισσοχορτο και η λεβαντα.

----------


## mithe

απλα η μανα μου πηγε και με αφησε στο γυμναστηριο και ηρθε και με πηρε δεν εκανε μαζι μου γυμναστικη γ αυτο αγχωνομαι παλι στν ιδεα να παω μονη μου  :Frown:  ναι το ειδα το τηλ ειναι εγκυρο ε???

----------


## anxious4ever

φυσικα κ ειναι εγκυρο το τηλ.παρε την τηλ θα δεις θα σε βοηθησει κ απο το τηλ ακομα. δεν θα παρεις μονο για να κλεισεις ραντεβου.ειναι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος.

----------


## mithe

πηγα εκανα δυο ωρες γυμναστικη νομιζω βοηθαει λιγο πραγματικα αλλα νιωθω ενα τεραστιοοοοο κενο μεσα μου τεραστιοοοοο ομως ποτε θ περασει ολο αυτο???εχω κουραστει ηδη ψυχικα  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

θα κσνεις υπομονη κ σιγα σιγα θα περασει.θα δεις.παντα περναει.κουραγιο.καλα εκανες κ πηγες γυμναστηριο.πηρες την ψυχολογο?

----------


## mithe

οχι δεν την πηρα ακομα εντωμεταξυ δεν ξερω τι να κανω με την δικια μου ψυχολογο σκεφτομαι να την αφησω ναι η οχι???

----------


## markar

Ηρεμια, συνειδητοποιηση και αυτοκυριαρχια πανω απο ολα παιδια, δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο!

----------


## anxious4ever

Οποτε και αν θελεις την παιρνεις.εσυ θα απιφασισεις.μην πιεζεσαι..

----------


## mithe

θα περασει ομως αυτο ρ παιδια???απ μονο τ γινεται ν περασει???

----------


## anxious4ever

ε θα περασει.τι θα κανει?εκει θα μεινει για παντα?ειναι δυνατον?η καταθλιψη ειναι συναισθηματικη κατασταση.οπως ολες οι συναισθηματικες καταστασεις μεταβαλλονται με τον χρονο κ με τις συνθηκες. αν εσυ νιωσεις ασφαλης με κατι θα περασει πιο γρηγορα.π.χ. αν κανεις σωστη ψυχοθεραπεια σε κανα 2μηνακι θα εισαι αστερι.
σου το λεω γιατι κ γω ειδες τι περασα κ σε μικρη ηλικια.ημουν 17 χρονων. κ σιγα σιγα με την ψυχοθεραπεια ξεπερασα ολα αυτα.μετα ημουν τελεια μια χαρα.ξεκινησα δουλεια κ ολα.κ δεν ειχα παρει φαρμακα τοτε.
τωρα επειδη ειμαι ισως κ μεγαλυτερη κ δεν εχω τις ιδιες αντοχες αποφασισα να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικο και ειδα διαφορα μετα απο 1 μηνα.
ακομα παιδευομαι μη νομιζεις..να κ σημερα ξυπνησα κ εχω στρες κ τρεμω.αλλα το αντιμετωπιζω αλλιως.
μην εισαι ανυπομονη.δεξου οτι αυτο που εχεις δεν μπορει να σου κανει παραπανω κακο απο οτι εχεις παθει τωρα.θελει υποστηριξη απο ειδικο σιγουρα κ σιγουρα απο την οικογενεια σου.δεν προκειται κανεις να σε αφησει να παθεις κατι.που δεν προκειται σου τονιζω παλι να παθεις κατι παραπανω απο αυτο που εχεις παθει.
νιωθεις απαισια, κενη, ολα μαυρα, οτι ο κοσμος προσπερναει κ συ ψυχοραγεις.τα χω νιωσει κ τα νιωθω κ τωρα. αυτο λεγεται καταθλιψη.σιγουρα εχεις κ στρες. γιατι η κατασταση αυτη απο μονη της δημιουργει στρες.βαλε προτεραιοτητα τον εαυτο σου κ τιποτα αλλο.ξεχνα σχολες τωρα.κανε μονο ο.τι σε ευχαριστει.πανε γυμναστηριο κ ακου μουσικη ας πουμε.εδω εγω δεν ερχομουν στην δουλεια φαντασου κ με καταλαβαν οι ανθρωποι οτι δνε την παλευω.δεν με πιεσε κανεις.κ ουτε κ προκειται να πιεστω για τιποτα.κανω ο.τι θελω εγω.θα περασει σιγουρα θα δεις.ολοι οσοι εχουν περασει απο αυτο το λουκι το εχουν ξεπερασει ! κ στην τελικη αν δουμε οτι πεφτεις παααρα πολυ ακομα ζητα να παρεις αντικαταθλιπτικα.δεν νομιζω οτι θα επηρρεασουν την υγεια σου σχετικα με την λευχαιμια.φυσικα παντα με συμβουλη γιατρου.το τονιζω αυτο.
ισα ισα..με το να εισαι τοσο χαλια μηπως κανεις κακο κ στην υγεια σου παραπανω.εγω μολις ξεκινησε το στρες την πρωτη κιολας μερα επαθα ουρολοιμωξη(που δεν εχω παθει ποτε στην ζωη μου), επαθα ιωση με εμετους (που εχω να κανω εμετο απο μωρο παιδι).εκανα διαρροιες.γεικα ο οργανισμος τα παιζει λιγο.μπορεις ακομα κ φυτικα αντικταθλιπτικα να παρεις που δεν ειναι χημικα.ας πουμε μπορεις να παιρνεις βαλσαμοχορτο καθε μερα κ να το πινεις.αλλα κ παλι θα ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου κ γι αυτο.το τονιζω!!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημέρα! Συμφωνω απολυτα με την BOOM.Να εχεις την πεποιθηση ότι είναι κατι προσωρινο και όχι μονιμο! Το ξερω πως όταν περνας το καναλι αυτό όλα φαινονται μαυρα κι'αραχνα. Αυτή την αισθηση σου την δημιουργει η καταθλιψη και ναι προκειται για ψευδαισθηση καραμπινατη! Όλα μα όλα περνανε,απλα πρεπει να εχει κανεις υπομομονη. Αυτό που λεει η boom ότι δηλ ειτε παιρνεις φαρμακο αν νιώθεις ότι δεν την παλευεις άλλο,ειτε παιρνεις κατι φυτικο αλλα εξ'ισου αποτελεσματικο είναι σωστο. Απλα ισως χρειαστεί να περιμενεις λιγο περισσοτερο. Το αποτέλεσμα όμως θα ερθει σιγουρα και θα είναι το ιδιο καλο. Το γυμναστηριο να μην το αφησεις σε καμια περιπτωση και να συμπληρωσω κατι και ας φανω γραφικος.. Καντε ρε παιδια παραλληλα με όλα τα αλλα και λιγη προσευχη,πηγαινεται εστω και λιγο σε καμια εκκλησια και το κυριοτερο βρειτε έναν καλο πνευματικο. Πιστεψτε με θα η θεραπεια σας θα επιταχυνθεί και θα ερθει γρηγοροτερα.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΤΑΞΕΙ..πηγα κ στην εκκλησια εγω ας πουμε.οκ κ προσευχομαι.κ λεω θεε μου βοηθησε με.κ αναβω κ κανα κερι.ολα χρειαζονται οκ.αλλα προτεραιοτητα για μενα εχει η ψυχοθεραπεια.
πηγα κ σε εναν παππα κ μου διαβασε μια ευχη περι υγειας.

----------


## mithe

προσευχη κανω καθε βραδυ πλεον και γυμναστηριο θα συνεχισω να πηγαινω απλα φοβαμαι μν μ πιασει εκει κριση πανικου εχω και αυτο περα απ την καταθλιψη βασικα ετσι μου ξεκινησε ρε παιδια και αμα κανω μονο αυτα τα οποια με χαλαρωνουν λιγο και ξεχνιεμαι πως θα λυθουν τα προβληματα μου???εγω αυτο φοβαμαι μν απλα παλι τα βαζω στην ακρη και δεν λυθουν ποτε και ειμαι παντα ετσι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα οι κρισεις πανικου πως της ξεπερνα καποιος???σας ειπα παω εδω και 1μιση μηνα σε μια ψυχολογο αλλα δν νομιζω οτι μου χει κανει δουλεια

----------


## IVAN

> αμα κανω μονο αυτα τα οποια με χαλαρωνουν λιγο και ξεχνιεμαι πως θα λυθουν τα προβληματα μου???


Μα έτσι θα λυθούν πιο εύκολα δε νομίζεις; Με το να είσαι αγχωμένη και προβληματισμένη θολώνεις και δεν μπορείς να διακρίνεις και λύσεις που μπορεί να είναι μπροστά σου 
Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να είσαι λιγάκι ικανοποιημένη από τον εαυτό σου που μπορείς να χαλαρώνεις και ξεχνιέσαι. 
Σκέψου πως είναι μια μικρή νίκη στη ''μάχη'' που δίνεις..  :Smile:

----------


## mithe

προσπαθω να ξεχνιεμαι και να χαλαρωσω με βλακειες καθημερινες ακομα δεν τ χω καταφερει ουτε αυτο πληρως απλα νιωθω οτι κοροιδευω τν εαυτο μου και παω πισω αλλα ουτε μπροστα εχω την δυναμη να παω πφφφ και ειναι λες και νιωθω ενοχες και ειμαι σ ενα ψευτικο κοσμο

----------


## IVAN

> προσπαθω να ξεχνιεμαι και να χαλαρωσω με βλακειες καθημερινες ακομα δεν τ χω καταφερει ουτε αυτο πληρως απλα νιωθω οτι κοροιδευω τν εαυτο μου και παω πισω αλλα ουτε μπροστα εχω την δυναμη να παω πφφφ και ειναι λες και νιωθω ενοχες και ειμαι σ ενα ψευτικο κοσμο


Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς ''να πας μπροστά'' ... μα νομίζω πως η υγεία σου, όπως και η υγεία όλων μας και δη η ψυχική, είναι το κύριο ''συστατικό'' για να πετύχουμε όσα μπορούμε και όσα θέλουμε .. στον έτσι κι αλλιώς ''Ψεύτικο κόσμο μας''...

----------


## anxious4ever

βρε mithe, οι κρισεις πανικου πανε χερι χερι με την καταθλιψη κ ολες οι αγχωδεις διαταραχες.εγω οταν επαθα κρισεις πανικου μικρη αμεσως μετα απο 1 μηνα παρουσιασα κλινικη καταθλιψη.επισης 1 μηνας κ 2 μηνες περιπου ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ειναι τιποτα.θελει πολυ χρονο ολο αυτο.παρε ενα βιβλιο που λεγεται "ειναι καλο να νιωθω ασχημα" ή ενα αλλο που λεγεται "εγω κ αυτο".διαβασε γι αυτο που σου συμβαινει. επισης σκεψου οτι πριν μια εβδομαδα δεν πηγαινες ουτε γυμναστηριο.τωρα πας εστω κ με το ζορι.αυτο δεν ειναι προοδος?σημειωνε καθε εβδομαδα τι κανεις παραπανω.
οι κρισεις πανικου δεν ειναι τιποτα.ερχονται σε τρελλαινουν για λιγη ωρα κ μετα φευγουν.το συναισθηματικο κενο κ οι εμμονες που αφηνουν κ οι φοβιες ειναι τα χειροτερα.ομως ετσι συμβαινει σε οσους το εχουν παθει.δεν εισαι φαινομενο ,ουτε κατι περιεργο κ διαφορετικο.ολοι οσοι εχουν παθει κρισεις πανικου ετσι νιωθουν.
μετα νιωθεις ημιτρελλος αδειος κενος, φοβασαι τα παντα ακομα κ τον ιδιο σου τ ον εαυτο.φοβασαι οτι θα κανεις κακο σε σενα κ στους αλλους.διαβασε γι αυτο που εχεις.ενημερωσου .θα σε αποφορτισει να διαβασεις για τις κρισεις πανικου κ την καταθλιψη.κ οχι απο το νετ.παρε ενα βιβλιο που εχει να κανει με αυτο.
πηγαινε στο βιβλιοπωλειο κ ρωτα εν αναγκη.μη ντρεπεσαι.
θα σου πω ενα πραμα που μου ειχε πει πρωτη φορα ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου οταν πηγα εκει πανικοβλητη, διαλυμενη χωρις στοχο κ μονο φοβο μεσα μου, μου ειπε το εξης "σε ακουω να μιλας για ενα τερας που σε βασανιζει κ δεν σε αφηνει πια να απολαυσεις την ζωη σου, σε ακουω να μιλας για ενα κενο, πραγματικα ομως εχεις σκεφτει οτι αυτο το τερας εισαι εσυ η ιδια? εχεις σκεφτει οτι αυτο που σου συμβαινει εχει καποιο λογο?ειναι το παιδι που εχεις μεσα σου παραμελησει κ διαμαρτυρεται τωρα? γιατι δνε το ακους?γιατι δεν το αφηνεις να εκφραστει?αν το αφησεις να βγαλει τον πονο του τοτε μονο θα ησυχασει, ακουσε το".
απο κεινη την στιγμη αποδεχτηκα την κατασταση.πηγαινα σε παρεες κ ελεγα "γεια σας , ειμαι η ταδε κ παθαινω κρισεις πανικου, το παλευω αλλα δεν ειναι ευκολο, αν με δειτε να φευγω ξαφνικα μην απορησετε, απλα επειδη θα πιεζομαι μπορει να φυγω". κανεις δεν με κοροιδεψε, κανεις δεν με ειδε περιεργα.ολοι σεβαστηκαν αυτο που μου συνεβαινε γιατι πρωτα απο ολα το σεβαστηκα εγω. απο κει κ περα ειχα μπει σε εναν καλο δρομο.εκατσα με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου , δουλεψα κ βγηκα ενας αλλος αλλα καλυτερος ανθρωπος.
κακα τα ψεμματα.το στρες ειναι αμυνα.σε κατι που δεν μας αρεσει.οταν πιεζομαστε.οταν φευγει το στρες κ καθαρισει το κεφαλι τοτε βγαινουν οι πραγματικες επιθυμιες μας.τα λεω να τα ακουω κ γω που ακομα κ παλι κ τωρα κ μετα απο τοσα χρονια παλι πανικοβληθηκα.πολυ απλα γιατι ολα αυτα σε κανουν κ υποφερεις.αλλα πιστευω οτι συμβαινει γιατι μετα πολυ απλα γινεσαι καλυτερος ανθρωπος.

----------


## mithe

κτλβ απλα μαλλον μου ειναι δυσκολο να μαθω ν κανω υπομονη μακαρι να φυγει αυτο το κενο που νιωθω και η σκεψη οτι φοβαμαι μην κανω κακο στν εαυτο μου πως θα φυγει???  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

> κτλβ απλα μαλλον μου ειναι δυσκολο να μαθω ν κανω υπομονη μακαρι να φυγει αυτο το κενο που νιωθω και η σκεψη οτι φοβαμαι μην κανω κακο στν εαυτο μου πως θα φυγει???


 γλυκουλα μου,να σου πω ενα μυστικο?αυτοι που κανουν κακο στον εαυτο τους δεν το κανουν ποτε.οποιος θελει να βαλει τερμα στην ζωη του απλα το κανει.δεν φοβαται.ο φοβος σου επιβεβαιωνει απλα το στρες σου.ειναι μια εμμονη που επιβεβαιωνει το στρες σου.τα χω περασει κ ο.τι φοβομουν δεν το εκανα ποτε καλε θυμαμαθ ειχα παει σε εναν γαμο κ ενιωθα φοβο οτι θα χασω τον ελεγχο κ θα αρζισω να κανω βλακειες μεσα στην εκκλησια.αυτο με φοβιζε περισσοτερο κ επαθα πανικο.αυτα λεγονται ιδεοληψιες κ εμαθα να μην τις φοβαμαι.οταν το ξανασκεφτεις απλα πες μεσα σου `αν ηθελα να κανω κακο σε μενα θα το εκανα,δεν θα το φοβομουν` αυτο ειναι ενα κολπακι..

----------


## mithe

λες αυτο να ισχυει ε?απλα ποτε πιο πριν δν ειχα ξανακανει εστω τετοια σκεψη οτι θελω να πεθανω κ λεω για να το σκεφτηκα κ επειδη νιωθω ετσι χαλια αρα θα το κανω αργα η γρηγορα ειδικα αμα συνεχισω να νιωθω ετσι και δεν αλλαξει αυτο π νιωθω κ ολοι μ λενε εσυ θ τ αλλαξεις αυτο αλλα εγω νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω ν τ αλλαξω  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

> λες αυτο να ισχυει ε?απλα ποτε πιο πριν δν ειχα ξανακανει εστω τετοια σκεψη οτι θελω να πεθανω κ λεω για να το σκεφτηκα κ επειδη νιωθω ετσι χαλια αρα θα το κανω αργα η γρηγορα ειδικα αμα συνεχισω να νιωθω ετσι και δεν αλλαξει αυτο π νιωθω κ ολοι μ λενε εσυ θ τ αλλαξεις αυτο αλλα εγω νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω ν τ αλλαξω


Και μονο οτι σε φοβιζει η σκεψη,δεν προκειται να το κανεις.ο φοβος σου σε προφυλασει.ασε τους ολους να λενε.στην αρχη της φασης αυτης ο ανθρωπος δεν μπορει να κανει μονος του τοσο μεγαλα βηματα.με την ψυχολογο σου μαζι,την μαμα σου κ εσενα λιγο λιγο ενα βηματακι την φορα.σταματα πια να κατηφορεις τον εαυτο σου.εγω φαντασου για να ξεφυγω απο αυτο πηρα αντικαταθλιπτικα.εισαι πολυ δυνατη!εγω δεν την παλεψα χωρις φαρμακα.φαντασου ποσο δυνατη εισαι!

----------


## mithe

εγω παιρνω φυτικο ηρεμιστικο μακαρι ν ειμαι οσο δυνατη λες και να μην καταληξω ν κανω κακο στν εαυτο μ εφοσον δν βρισκω νοημα πουθενα κ τ βλεπω ολα τοσο χαλια κ οτι δν προκειται ν αλλαξουν :/  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

Θα αλλαξουν.να σαι σιγουρη γι αυτο.!υπομονη!ρωτα τον γιατρο σου αν μπορεις να παρεις κ βαλσαμοχορτο.φυτο ειναι.

----------


## mithe

νομιζω αυτο π παιρνω εχει μεσα βαλεριανα πασσιφλορα λυκισκο τετοια :/ μονη μ ειχα παει κ τ ειχα παρει βασικα η μητερα μ απ τ φαρμακειο αυτα δν χρειαζονται συνταγη γιατρου πφφφ συνεχεια εκει π παω λιγο ν παρηγορησω τν εαυτο μ ν ζησω οπως μπορω τ τωρα σκεφτομαι οτι δν κανω τπτ κ ολη μερα ειμαι μπροστα απ μια τηλεοραση κ εναν υπολογιστη αντε κ τωρα π ξεκινησα γυμναστηριο κ μακαρι ν συνεχισω ν πηγαινω κ αισθανομαι πολυ ασχημα μ τν εαυτο μ αχρηστη η ψυχολογος μ ειπε ν παω αυτη τν πεμπτη μονη μ σ αυτην αλλα φοβαμαι ν παρω τ μεσα κ ν παω μονη μ γτ δν ειναι κ κοντα εχω τρελη ανασφαλεια εδω στ γυμναστηριο π ειναι εδω διπλα παει ν μ πιασει ζαλαδα κριση πανικου απλα κανω υπομονη κ ξεχνιεμαι λιγο

----------


## anxious4ever

Πες οτι εχεις μια γριπη κ γι αυτο δεν εχεις κουραγιο να κανεις τπτ.παρε ενα ταξι για αρχη για να πας ψυχολογο σου.τα φυτικα χαπια θελουν κ αυτα 1 μηνα για να δρασουν.υπομονη.

----------


## mithe

παιδια χθες βγηκα εδω κοντα μ τν παρεα μ κ μπορω να πω οτι μ εκαναν κ γελασα στν αρχη μολις μπηκα στν καφετερια πηγε ν με πιασει κριση πανικου αλλα μετα συνηθισα τ ελεγχα εχω ενα διλλημα ομως τωρα αν θ συνεχισω να πηγαινω σ αυτν τν ψυχολογο π παω ναι η οχι βασικα καθε φορα π φευγω απ κει δν νιωθω πιο ηρεμη ισα ισα τν αλλη φορα μ ειχε τρομαξει μ αυτα που μου ειχε πει μηπως τελικα μου κανει κακο αντι γ καλο???μηπως ο τροπος που μου κανει ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ειναι ο καταλληλος γ μενα???εχω αυριο ραντεβου αλλα δν θελω να παω καθολου αλλα τς χρωσταω λεφτα κ καπως πρεπει να της τα δωσω τι να κανω???

----------


## anxious4ever

αν δεν θελεις να πας ακου την καρδια σου.μονο εσυ ξερεις αν σου ταιριαζει ή οχι αυτη.ακου το ενστικτο σου.
αν της χρωστας λεφτα παρτην τηλ κ πες της οτι δεν θα ξαναπας κ οτι θα της στειλεις τα λεφτα με την μαμα σου ας πουμε.
παρε τηλ την Νινα να δοκιμασεις κ αυτην.εμενα προσωπικα με ειχε ηρεμησει πολυ, ομως δεν ξερω αν θα σου ταιριαζει κ αυτη.αυτο μονο εσυ θα το κρινεις.αλλα δεν χανεις κ τιποτα να δοκιμασεις κιολας!
εισαι καλυτερα σημερα?

----------


## mithe

ε δν μπορω ν πω οτι ειμαι καλα ακομα με βασανιζει πως θα το ξεπερασω ολο αυτο και αν θα το ξεπερασω και τι θα κανω με την σχολη και το μελλον μου απλα σκεφτομαι οτι και το απογευμα θα παω γυμναστηριο εχω λιγο αγχος μ αυτο βεβαια αλλα νομιζω μ εχει βοηθησει μου δωσε και κινητρο να τρωω με το ζορυ για να μπορω να πηγαινω γτ νηστικια δν γινεται προσπαθω ακομα σκεφτομαι πολυ κ τν πρωην μου κ μ λειπει συνεχεια κ στενοχωριεμαι

----------


## anxious4ever

παρατηρησες οτι σημερα εισαι καλυτερα απο χτες κ πιο ψυχραιμη???δωσε ενα συγχαρητηρια στον εαυτο σου κ ασε τον πρωην να πα να βρει καμια αλλη να βρεις κ συ καναν καλυτερο.

----------


## mithe

ειμαι σχετικα πιο ψυχραιμη γτ κ χθες συναντησα εναν φιλο μ π τν ξερω χρονια κ ειναι παντα διπλα μ κ νομιζω μ δινει δυναμη κ επισης μπορει ν φοβαμαι ν παω οπουδηποτε μονη μ η στ γυμναστηριο αλλα θελω ν πιστευω οτι θ μ βοηθησει ν τ ξεπερασω αυτο τ γυμναστηριο ακομα υπαρχουν εντονα οι σκεψεις οτι ολα ειναι σκατα κ τ θ κανω μ τν σχολη πως θ καταφερω ν διαβασω πως θ καταφερω ν ξεπερασω τς κρισεις πανικου κ τς φοβιες :/  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

ΡΕ ΣΥ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ! κανεις λες κ θα σε διωξουν αν δεν πας ας πουμε μερικους μηνες.οκ θα μεινεις πισω κ τι εγινε?
ειπαμε ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ εχει η ΥΓΕΙΑ! ξεκολλα! επειδη πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου εχεις γινει ετσι.δεν το καταλαβαινεις?
κ γω στα 17 παρατησα μια σχολη με τις κρισεις πανικου.αποδειχτηκε μετα οτι πολυ απλα ειχα πιεστει κ δεν την ηθελα.so what?
ασε τα πραγματα να παρουν τον δρομο τους. ξερεις πως ακουγεται ολο αυτο που λες? σαν να λες "εχω σπασει το χερι μου κ θελω να σηκωσω βαρακια για να το γυμνασω"
αν εσπαγες το χερι σου δεν θα επρεπε να το βαλεις σε γυψο να το φροντισεις κ οταν γινει καλα να συνεχισεις να το χρησιμοποιεις?
τωρα που εχει σπασει η ψυχη σου γιατι δεν την αφηνεις να επουλωθει?
μα γιατι τοση βιασυνη πια? μικρο παιδι εισαι! χαλαρωσε.εχεις μια ολοκληρη ζωη μπροστα σου.κ τι εγινε αν τελειωσεις την σχολη 1 χρονο μετα δηλαδη?θα σε διωξουν οι δικοι σου απο το σπιτι?για χαλαρωσε λιγο παιδακι μου..ολο για την σχολη μιλας.δουλεψε με τον εαυτο σου κ την ψυζη σου να γινεις καλα πρωτα.αν δεν ειμαστε καλα ουτε για κατουρημα δεν μπορουμε να παμε..ακου λιγο τον εαυτο σου. τα πας πολυ καλα παντως πουλ καλυτερα απο τις πρωτες μερες!

----------


## mithe

προσπαθω να το αφησω στην ακρη το θεμα σχολης αλλα πιεζομαι γτ τοσα χρονια στην ακρη το ειχα κ ειμαι 4 ετος κ δν εχω περασει κανενα μαθημα κ εχω ως τ 2018 μεχρι ν μ διωξουν κ ειναι δυσκολα κ πολλα τ μαθηματα κ απ τν μια σκεφτομαι κριμα ειναι ν παει χαμενη γτ ειναι πανεπιστημιο κ ειναι τζαμπα γ αυτο κ θ μ αρεσε ν ειμαι καθηγητρια δν μ χαλαει αυτο τελειως απλα ν διαβασω δν μπορω κ η σχολη σαν σχολη δν μ αρεσει καθολου κ γενικα τ διαβασμα ειναι λες κ τ θεωρω καταναγκαστικο εργο βασικα νιωθω κ πως ειμαι αχρηστη γτ ουτε ν διαβασω δν μπορω στ σχολειο δηλ πως διαβαζα εστω κ λιγο???κ γενικα κ οποιαδηποτε αλλη σχολη ν παω ν ξεκινησω δν θ θελει διαβασμα??? αρα ποτε δν θ τελειωσω κατι γ αυτο ανησυχω τ θ κανω στ μελλον μ  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

αχ καλο μου.καπως ετσι ξεκινησα κ γω.τι θα κανω στο μελλον?κ ειμαι 35 κ τι θα γινει τωρα?τι θελω?κ να επαθα τα ιδια που επαθες κ συ.
ρε συ δε ξερω.πραγματικα μερικες φορες πιστευω οτι πρεπει να αφηνουμε τα πραγματα να κυλανε κ να αναλαμβανει η ιδια η ζωη να μας παει καπου.
μηπως καθε εμποδιο για καλο?λεω μηπως..
μηπως απλα δε σε παει το ολο θεμα της σχολης?μηπως ολο αυτο που τραβας τωρα σε οδηγησει αργοτερα σε κατι που θα σου αρεσει πιο πολυ?
επισης τωρα οπως ειναι η κατασταση εσυ να πιεστεις για διαβασμα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.οποτε τι αλλο μενει να κανεις?
και κατι αλλο.να ναι καλα ο ανθρωπος.τιποτα αλλο.αν ο ανθρωπος δεν ειναι καλα.τι νοημα εχουν οι σχολες κ τα διαφορα αλλα?

----------


## mithe

το κτλβ αυτο π μ λες απλα εχω φτασει σ σημειο π δν ξερω αν δν ειμαι καλα επειδη δν θελω ν πιεστω ν διαβασω αρα δν θελω τν σχολη η επειδη δν πιεζομαι ν διαβασω ωστε ν νιωσω καλυτερα αν αρχισω ν περναω μαθηματα αυτο δν ξερω εσυ τ πιστευεις???

----------


## anxious4ever

σωστη η ερωτηση σου.αυτα τα μπερδεματα, μονον αν δωσουμε χρονο πιστευω, τα λυνουμε.ή με τον ψυχολογο.με σωστη καθοδηγηση.
μμ...δεν ξερω γλυκια μου.ισως να προσπαθουσες να διαβασεις κ αν δεις οτι δεν μπορεις τοτε να το αφηνες?θα την βρεις την ακρη σου.υπομονη παντα.κ γω κ συ κ ολοι μας.
μη κοιτας που σου μιλω κ γω ψυχραιμα κ γω χαμενα τα χω με τα δικα μου θεματα.κ απλα αφηνω τον χρονο να κυλησει.τι να πω.αβυσσος η ψυχη..χεχε

----------


## mithe

παντως εσυ μπορεις κ τ διαχειριζεσαι πιο ψυχραιμα εμενα μ πιανει μια φρικη κ ας μιλαω πιο κομπλε προσπαθω κ γω απλα ολα αυτα τ χρονια ελεγα θ ασχοληθω μ τν σχολη απ τ χρονου απ τ χρονου κ φετος επειδη πιεζει κ ο χρονος γ αυτο μ χει γινει μονιμη σκεψη κ αγχος κ τ ν κανω δν ξερω :/

----------


## mithe

να σε ρωτησω πιστευεις οτι αν ζηταγα βοηθεια με τ μαθηματα τς σχολης κ εκανα πχ φροντ σιγα σιγα τ 3 πρωτα μετα αν τ περναγα ν εβρισκα ενα νοημα ενα σκοπο?κ ας μν μ αρεσει τ διαβασμα???ν μ ανεβαινε η αυτοπεποιηθηση οτι μπορω ν τ καταφερω???η χειροτερα θ πιεζομουν???

----------


## IVAN

Νομίζω πως και μόνο που σκέφτεσαι τρόπους να συνεχίσεις τις σπουδές σου έχεις κάνει βήματα μπροστά.. μπορεί η ανακούφιση στην ψυχή σου να θέλει ακόμα αγώνα όμως, ήδη ξεκίνησες να τον δίνεις κι αυτό είναι θετικό .. η πίεση είναι μέσα στη ζωή μας θα μάθεις να τη διαχειρίζεσαι όπως κ τον εαυτό σου..

----------


## mithe

μακαρι παιδια απλα δυσκολευομαι πολυ μ τς αρχες καθε αρχη κ δυσκολη π λενε ε γ μενα δν ειναι απλα δυσκολη ειναι βουνο πιστευω ν παρω σιγα σιγα τς σωστες αποφασεις μακαρι ν μπορεσω ν διαβασω κ ν νιωσω καλυτερα μ αυτο μακαρι

----------


## Venidos

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για το τηλέφωνο επειδή όμως δεν έχω συμπληρώσει τον απαραίτητο αριθμό μηνυμάτων για pm μήπως θα σε εξυπηρετούσε ένα e-mail να μου το στείλεις εκεί;

----------


## IVAN

> μακαρι παιδια απλα δυσκολευομαι πολυ μ τς αρχες καθε αρχη κ δυσκολη π λενε ε γ μενα δν ειναι απλα δυσκολη ειναι βουνο πιστευω ν παρω σιγα σιγα τς σωστες αποφασεις μακαρι ν μπορεσω ν διαβασω κ ν νιωσω καλυτερα μ αυτο μακαρι


Σωστές (στο εύχομαι) ή και λάθος αποφάσεις όλοι πήραμε και θα πάρουμε στο μέλλον νομίζω πως το θέμα είναι να μην μένεις αδρανής, ακίνητος.. να μη γίνεσαι εύκολος στόχος.. στις παγίδες του μυαλού και της ψυχής..

----------


## IVAN

> μακαρι παιδια απλα δυσκολευομαι πολυ μ τς αρχες καθε αρχη κ δυσκολη π λενε ε γ μενα δν ειναι απλα δυσκολη ειναι βουνο πιστευω ν παρω σιγα σιγα τς σωστες αποφασεις μακαρι ν μπορεσω ν διαβασω κ ν νιωσω καλυτερα μ αυτο μακαρι


Σωστές ή και λάθος αποφάσεις όλοι παίρνουμε και θα πάρουμε στο μέλλον στη ζωή μας.. 
Νομίζω πως το θέμα είναι να μην μένουμε αδρανείς, ακίνητοι... 
Εύκολος στόχος στις παγίδες του μυαλού και της ψυχής μας

----------


## Venidos

Παιδιά συγνώμη επειδή δεν μπορώ να στείλω πμ όποιος έχει επικοινωνία με τον/την Boom ας μου κάνει μιά χάρη ενδιαφέρομαι για το τηλέφωνο που γράφει στη σελίδα 3 στα σχόλια αυτού του post, να δώσω ένα e-mail να επικοινωνίσει μαζί μου, ευχαριστώ

----------


## mithe

το τηλ τ εχω εγω απλα ρωτα καλυτερα τν BOOM γτ αυτς ξερει αυτην τν ψυχολογο εγω δν εχω παρει ακομα τηλ

----------


## Venidos

Δεν μπορώ να στείλω πμ, αυτό εξηγώ. Το e-mail είναι [email protected] αν έχεις την καλοσύνη στείλε μου το τηλ. και του όνομα του ανθρώπου να επικοινωνήσω. Ή αν μπορείς να μιλήσεις στην BOOM να μου δώσει εκείνη τα στοιχεία στο e-mail που έδωσα.

----------


## mithe

οκ οκ θ μιλησω στν BOOM αν δν υπαρχει θεμα ν σ δωσω τ τηλ

----------


## anxious4ever

sfardakla σου στειλα με mail το τηλ της ψυχολογου.

----------


## mithe

πριν λιγο γυρισα απ τ γυμναστηριο παλι στν αρχη πηγε ν μ πιασει κριση πανικου αλλα μετα συνηλθα κ τωρα δν ξερω γτ αλλα νιωθω παλι χαλια κ παω ν κανω παλι πολυ ασχημες σκεψεις κ ειμαι πολυ στενοχωρημενη  :Frown:  :/

----------


## Rainy

> Πριν 25 μερες βαρεσα τρελλο στρες κ απο τοτε νιωθω συνεχομενο στρες..παροξυσμικο..απευθυν θηκα σε ειδικο κ παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα.ακομα δεν με εχουν πιασει κ υποφερω. Λιγο τα βραδυα μονο νιωθω καλυτερα.εχασα τον υπνο μου κ ζω συνεχεια με αυτο..αυτα


Ο λογος ποιος ηταν

----------


## mithe

πφφ ολα σκατα παλι ποτε θ περασει ολο αυτο???  :Frown:  :/

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ο λογος ποιος ηταν


Ο Λογος ηταν καποιες εξετασεις που εκανα κ ακουσα απο 3 γιατρους 3 διαφορετικες γνωμες κ με αγχωσαν.ο ενας ελεγε αλλα, ο αλλος ελεγε αλλα κ μπηκα σε μια διαδικασια να πιεσω το κεφαλι μου να δω τι σκατα θα κανω κ ποιον να εμπιστευθω.αρχισα να αγχωνομαι να ξυπναω νωρις το πρωι κ να τρεμω κ μετα το ενα εφερε το αλλο κ ακρη δεν εβγαλα κιολας.μετα με επιασαν τα ψυχολογικα μου(στρες, καταθλιψη) και τωρα προσπαθω να ανακαμψω,ειμαι καλυτερα δε λεω αλλα οχι ακομα εντελως καλα.το πρωι ξυπναω με στρες κ σφιξιμο δοντιων.μετα ηρεμω καπως.

----------


## Venidos

ΒΟΟΜ με συγχωρείς το έγραψα λάθος είναι outlook.com όχι hotmail. Στείλτο ξανά αν μπορείς σε παρακαλώ, καλημέρα

----------


## Venidos

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το e-mail. Καλή δύναμη

----------


## mithe

παιδια πηγα σημερα στν ψυχολογο μ κ εγινε κατι τ οποιο μ στενοχωρησε κ ενω απ πριν ειχα ενδοιασμους γ τ αν θ συνεχισω ναι η οχι μαζι της πλεον σιγουρευτηκα νομιζω οτι δν μ εχει βοηθησει σ κατι διοτι καθως τελειωσε σημερα η συνεδρια τν ρωτησα τ τς χρωσταω κ μ ειπε οτι τς χρωσταω κ ενα ραντεβου τ οποιο ειχα ακυρωσει ενω στν ουσια αυτη δν μπορουσε εκεινη τν μερα τελικα βασικα κοιταξτε πως εγινε τν προηγουμενη βδομαδα π ημουν παρα πολυ χαλια τς ειχα στειλει μνμ κ μου ειπε να βρεθουμε τν επομενη μερα αφου δν ημουν καλα ε λοιπον εγω τν επομενη μερα επειδη ημουν πολυ χαλια με ποναγε πολυ τ στομαχι μ μ ρχοτα ν ξερασω ενιωθα ερειπιο τελειως και δεν ειχα δυναμη να παρω καν τα μεσα για να παω τελικα της εστειλα ακυρο οτι ειμαι χαλια και δεν μπορω κ αν γινοταν να το βαζαμε την μερα που ειχε οριστει αρχικα εκεινη τοτε μου ειπε οτι θα χρεωθω τ ραντεβου αμα το ακυρωσω τοτε της εστειλα αμεσως για να μην επιβαρυνθω οικονομικα οτι οκ αφου θα χρεωθω αν δεν ερθω τοτε θα ρθω και ας ειμαι χαλια θα παρω ενα ταξι ε λοιπον τοτε απευθειας μου ειχε απαντησει πως τελικα δν γινεται κ οτι μεταφερεται αρχικα οπως ειχαμε πει.Ε και σημερα που πηγα μου ειπε οτι της χρωσταγα και εκεινα τα λεφτα ενω ουσιαστικα της ειχα πει οτι θα παω αφου θα χρεωνοταν και δεν γινοταν αλλιως και εκεινη μου το ακυρωσε εκεινη τν μερα εν τελει μου ειπε πως οχι εγω φταιω και οτι δεν κινιουνται ολα γυρω απ εμενα και προσπαθουσα να της εξηγησω αλλα εκεινη επεμενε

----------


## kerasi

Την πληρωσες τελικα?

----------


## mithe

ναι εγω ξεφτιλα δν ειμαι μν λεει μετα οτι τς χρωσταγα κιολας πειτε μ τν γνωμη σας

----------


## kerasi

Τωρα δε της χρωστας τιποτα?

----------


## mithe

οχι φυσικα βεβαια ουτε κ αυτα της τα χρωσταγα γτ εν τελει εκεινη τν μερα οταν μ ειπε οτι αν δν παω θ χρεωθω ετσι κ αλλιως εγω τς ειπα αφου ειναι ετσι οτι θ παω αυτη μ εστειλε απευθειας οτι δν γινεται τελικα

----------


## kerasi

Tι θα κανεις τωρα, θα συνεχισεις στην ιδια? εγω παντως λεω να την κανεις μ ελαφρα.

----------


## mithe

την εκανα ηδη μ ελαφρα ειδικα μετα τα σημερινα μ τ χρηματα εγω παντως τ δωσα ξεμπερδεψα κυρια κ ουτε δημιουργησα θεμα τς εξηγησα δν κτλβ οκ τελος εντωμεταξυ κ οταν ημουν τελειως σκατα τν προηγουμενη βδομαδα τς ειχα στειλει μνμ κ αντι ν μ παρει ενα τηλ ν μ ηρεμησει καπως απλα μ εστειλε ενα ξερο μνμ κ οτι απλα ν κανονιζαμε πιο γρηγορα ενα ραντεβου

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> παιδια πηγα σημερα στν ψυχολογο μ κ εγινε κατι τ οποιο μ στενοχωρησε κ ενω απ πριν ειχα ενδοιασμους γ τ αν θ συνεχισω ναι η οχι μαζι της πλεον σιγουρευτηκα νομιζω οτι δν μ εχει βοηθησει σ κατι διοτι καθως τελειωσε σημερα η συνεδρια τν ρωτησα τ τς χρωσταω κ μ ειπε οτι τς χρωσταω κ ενα ραντεβου τ οποιο ειχα ακυρωσει ενω στν ουσια αυτη δν μπορουσε εκεινη τν μερα τελικα βασικα κοιταξτε πως εγινε τν προηγουμενη βδομαδα π ημουν παρα πολυ χαλια τς ειχα στειλει μνμ κ μου ειπε να βρεθουμε τν επομενη μερα αφου δν ημουν καλα ε λοιπον εγω τν επομενη μερα επειδη ημουν πολυ χαλια με ποναγε πολυ τ στομαχι μ μ ρχοτα ν ξερασω ενιωθα ερειπιο τελειως και δεν ειχα δυναμη να παρω καν τα μεσα για να παω τελικα της εστειλα ακυρο οτι ειμαι χαλια και δεν μπορω κ αν γινοταν να το βαζαμε την μερα που ειχε οριστει αρχικα εκεινη τοτε μου ειπε οτι θα χρεωθω τ ραντεβου αμα το ακυρωσω τοτε της εστειλα αμεσως για να μην επιβαρυνθω οικονομικα οτι οκ αφου θα χρεωθω αν δεν ερθω τοτε θα ρθω και ας ειμαι χαλια θα παρω ενα ταξι ε λοιπον τοτε απευθειας μου ειχε απαντησει πως τελικα δν γινεται κ οτι μεταφερεται αρχικα οπως ειχαμε πει.Ε και σημερα που πηγα μου ειπε οτι της χρωσταγα και εκεινα τα λεφτα ενω ουσιαστικα της ειχα πει οτι θα παω αφου θα χρεωνοταν και δεν γινοταν αλλιως και εκεινη μου το ακυρωσε εκεινη τν μερα εν τελει μου ειπε πως οχι εγω φταιω και οτι δεν κινιουνται ολα γυρω απ εμενα και προσπαθουσα να της εξηγησω αλλα εκεινη επεμενε


δυστιχωσ ετσι γινετε με την ψυχοθεραπεια!
αν δεν πας στο εβδομαδιαιο ραντεβου το πληρωνεις!
δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να το αναβαλεις για την επομενη.
αυτη σου εκανε χαρη για την επομενη αλλα τελικα δεν μπορεσε και ετσι το πληρωσες.
εχω πληρωσει ποσα ραντεβου που δεν πηγα.
αν αυτοι δεν μπορουν ομως δεν σου κανουν δωρο μια συνεδρια!
αυτο ειναι το συστημα ολων των ψυχολογων!

----------


## mithe

βασικα δν ηταν τ εβδομαδιαιο απλα επειδη τς εστειλα οταν ημουν πολυ χαλια αυτη μ προτεινε ν τ κανουμε πιο γρηγορα κ απλα ημουν υπερβολικα χαλια γ ν παω δν μπορουσα ν κουνηθω μ ρχοταν ν κανω εμετο κ ενταξει δν ειναι εκει τ θεμα μ μολις μ ειπε οτι θ χρεωθω αν τ ακυρωσω εγω τς ειπα οτι θα παω αυτη απευθειας μ ειπε οτι τελικα δν γινεται ενω της ειπα οτι θα ρθω εφοσον χρεωνεται κτλβς???ουσιαστικα μ τ ακυρωσε αυτη τελικα

----------


## katharmataki

καλησπερα, γνώμη μου είναι οτι θα μπορούσε ο ψυχολόγος να ειναι πιο ελαστικός και πιο ανθρώπινος. Δε χάλασε ο κόσμος αν δεν μπορούσες να πας μια φορά, κι αυτό έπρεπε να το καταλαβει, ψυχολόγος σου είναι, όχι διευθυντής σου. Αλλά δυστυχώς πολλοί κάνουν το επάγγελμα μόνο κ μόνο για την κονόμα...

----------


## anxious4ever

> καλησπερα, γνώμη μου είναι οτι θα μπορούσε ο ψυχολόγος να ειναι πιο ελαστικός και πιο ανθρώπινος. Δε χάλασε ο κόσμος αν δεν μπορούσες να πας μια φορά, κι αυτό έπρεπε να το καταλαβει, ψυχολόγος σου είναι, όχι διευθυντής σου. Αλλά δυστυχώς πολλοί κάνουν το επάγγελμα μόνο κ μόνο για την κονόμα...


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ! Mithe μην ξαναπας στην βλαμμενη.αλοιμονο αν εχουμε τοσο στρες κ μας δημιουργουν κ οι ψυχολογοι στρες! ελεος!
εχω κανει 14 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια κ αυτο δεν μου χει τυχει.
να μην ξαναπας.να παρεις τηλ αμεσα την ψυχολογο που σου εδωσα.μην το αναβαλλεις αλλο.φαντασου οτι εγω την ψυχολογο που σου εδωσα ,την πηρα τηλ 1 σαββατο για να κλεισω ραντεβου κ η κοπελα με στηριζε απο το το τηλ 1 ωρα!!! ποιος το κανει αυτο?
να πας μην το αφηνεις.ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα σου κανει καλο.ειναι καλουλα κ ευγενικη.

----------


## Venidos

Boom εγώ κάλεσα στο τηλέφωνο που μου έδωσες και έκλεισα ραντεβού για την Τρίτη. Επειδή κι εγώέχω κακά πάρε-δώσε με ψυχολόγο όπου σταμάτησα πρόσφατα θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## mithe

οκ οκ περιμενουμε εντυπωσεις παιδια της αστειλα οτι δεν θελω να συνεχισω την θεραπεια της ψυχολογου π ειχα δεν ηταν καθολου διπλα μ κ ας τ ελεγε ολη τν ωρα βασικα νομιζω ουτε καν μ ειχε κτλβ καθολου κ πως λειτουργω ως ανθρωπος προσπαθω ν ηρεμησω τωρα γενικα πηγαινω στ γυμναστηριο μ μ εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ αρχιζω κ γνωριζω κ εκει κοσμο μακαρι σιγα σιγα ολα ν φτιαξουν βεβαια σκεφτομαι ακομα πολυ εντονα τν πρωην μ κ στενοχωριεμαι ειδικα π τ ειπα οτι δν ημουν καλα κ αυτς δν νοιαστηκε καθολου κ δν ειναι διπλα μ αλλα προσπαθω ν βγαινω μ φιλες κ ν ξεχνιεμαι μακαρι σιγα σιγα ολα ν βρουν τ δρομο τς κ ν μ φυγουν ολες αυτς οι φοβιες κ η θλιψη

----------


## IVAN

> οκ .... μακαρι σιγα σιγα ολα ν βρουν τ δρομο τς


Γι αυτό να είσαι σίγουρη όλα βρίσκουν το δρόμο τους .. και τελικά όλα πάνε καλά.. χαίρομαι πολύ που τα κατάφερες.. ήμουν κι εγώ για κάποιο διάστημα έτσι και καταλαβαίνω λιγάκι τη πέρασες και περνάς.. θα ξεπεράσεις και τη στεναχώρια για τον πρώην.. τόσο που δε θα το πιστεύεις κι ίδια..  :Smile:

----------


## freja

μετα απο 12 χρονια διαταραχης αγχους και βαριας καταθλιψης, συμφωνω απολυτα... οχι φαρμακα.. μπορει να δυσκολευτει πολυ στην αρχη χωρις τα φαρμακα, σιγουρα δηλαδη αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν θα εθιστει σε κατι τοσο απαραδεκτο και το αποτελεσμα τελικα θα ειναι υπερ του..

----------


## mithe

παιδια ακομα δν εχω συνελθει παιρνω κ φυτικη βαλεριανα κ μελισσοχορτο κ μ εχει βοηθησει επισης μ εχει βοηθησει η ασκηση στ γυμναστηριο παω κ στ ομαδικα οποτε εκει ερχομαι αντιμετωπη κ μ τς φοβους μ αλλο ενα πραγμα π μ κανει καλο ειναι ν βγαινω εξω μ τν παρεα μ ξεχνιεμαι κ περναμε καλα μακαρι ν γινω καλυτερα σκεφτομουν ν αρχισω ν πηγαινω σιγα σιγα κ στν σχολη μπας κ κανω τπτ αλλα δν ξερω ακομα αν ειμαι ετοιμη ν πιεστω ν διαβασω βεβαια σιγουρα αν περασω κανα μαθημα θ νιωσω καλυτερα αλλα ειναι 48 μαθηματα τ οποια πρεπει ν περασω γ ν παρω πτυχιο κ μ φαινονται βουνο τ προβλημα μ τν πρωην μ ακομα υπαρχει μεσα μ κ κατεχει τεραστιο κομματι στ γτ ειμαι στενοχωρημενη

----------


## mithe

παιδια ακομα δν εχω συνελθει παιρνω κ φυτικη βαλεριανα κ μελισσοχορτο κ μ εχει βοηθησει επισης μ εχει βοηθησει η ασκηση στ γυμναστηριο παω κ στ ομαδικα οποτε εκει ερχομαι αντιμετωπη κ μ τς φοβους μ αλλο ενα πραγμα π μ κανει καλο ειναι ν βγαινω εξω μ τν παρεα μ ξεχνιεμαι κ περναμε καλα μακαρι ν γινω καλυτερα σκεφτομουν ν αρχισω ν πηγαινω σιγα σιγα κ στν σχολη μπας κ κανω τπτ αλλα δν ξερω ακομα αν ειμαι ετοιμη ν πιεστω ν διαβασω βεβαια σιγουρα αν περασω κανα μαθημα θ νιωσω καλυτερα αλλα ειναι 48 μαθηματα τ οποια πρεπει ν περασω γ ν παρω πτυχιο κ μ φαινονται βουνο τ προβλημα μ τν πρωην μ ακομα υπαρχει μεσα μ κ κατεχει τεραστιο κομματι στ γτ ειμαι στενοχωρημενη

----------


## mithe

ειμαι χαλια σημερα δν ξερω γτ ξαναρχισα τς ασχημες σκεψεις οτι θελω ν πεθανω κ οτι ολα ειναι σκατα τ επαθα ξαφνικα εκει π ημουν καλυτερα?γτ?  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

ειναι λογικο να νιωθεις τα πανω σου κ τα κατω σου στην φαση που εισαι.
εγω σημερα ξυπνησα με θλιψη κ τωρα ειμαι χωρις θλιψη,βγαλε συμπερασμα.θα εχεις διακυμανσεις στανταρ.πηγες σε ψυχοθεραπευτη?τι εκανες με αυτο?

----------


## anxious4ever

σημερα οφειλω να σας πω κατι(κ ας λειπετε ολοι οι φιλοι μου σημερα..μα καλα που πηγατε ολοι?χεχε).
θα ελεγα οτι εχει φυγει η αποπραγματοποιηση, νιωθω παλι τον εαυτο μου..καλυτερα.νιωθω λιγο φως να μπαινει απο το τουνελ.
για να μη λεμε μονο τα κακα.ας πουμε κ τα καλα.
ευχομαι αυτο το συναισθημα να παραμεινει.νιωθω οτι κατι παω να καταφερω σιγα σιγα.ειμαι ευγνομων στον εαυτο μου κ στον θεο.
α! κ στα ladose!χαχαχα! (καλα αυριο μπορει να λεω αλλα παλι κ να πνιγομαι σε μια κουταλια νερο..αλλα δεν γινοταν να μην αναφερω το καλο που νιωθω τωρα)ευχομαι ολοι να ειμαστε καλα!

----------


## IVAN

> σημερα οφειλω να σας πω κατι(κ ας λειπετε ολοι οι φιλοι μου σημερα..μα καλα που πηγατε ολοι?χεχε).
> θα ελεγα οτι εχει φυγει η αποπραγματοποιηση, νιωθω παλι τον εαυτο μου..καλυτερα.νιωθω λιγο φως να μπαινει απο το τουνελ.
> για να μη λεμε μονο τα κακα.ας πουμε κ τα καλα.
> ευχομαι αυτο το συναισθημα να παραμεινει.νιωθω οτι κατι παω να καταφερω σιγα σιγα.ειμαι ευγνομων στον εαυτο μου κ στον θεο.
> α! κ στα ladose!χαχαχα! (καλα αυριο μπορει να λεω αλλα παλι κ να πνιγομαι σε μια κουταλια νερο..αλλα δεν γινοταν να μην αναφερω το καλο που νιωθω τωρα)ευχομαι ολοι να ειμαστε καλα!


Μπράβο boom κι εσύ να σαι καλά ... αναπάντεχο miting ... xaxaxa

----------


## στελιος66

Αντε μπραβο! Και κοιτα τωρα που θα εισαι καλα μην χαθεις,γιατι συνηθως αυτο συμβαινει,με ολους μας!

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα! εχθες οπως ειδατε ημουν καλα.πηγα για ψυχοθεραπεια κ εφυγα πολυ αλλος ανθρωπος.ακομα καλυτερα.
σημερα νιωθω παλι το πρωι που ξυπνησα καπως σαν στρες αλλα οχι εντονο ευτυχως.
εσεις τι κανετε?πως ειστε?mithe?εισαι καλα?

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα! Το νερο μπηκε στ'αυλακι μπουμ,τελειωσε να το ξερεις γι'αυτο χαλαρωσε τωρα πια! Κι'αυτο που νιωθεις ειναι μαλλον τα λειψανα αυτου που περασες,οποτε μην ανησυχεις. Εγω χθες ημουν καλα,δεν θα πω οτι ημουν τελεια,αλλα τουλαχιστον καλυτερα. Δλδ θελω να πω απο καθλιπτικα συναισθηματα και αγχος σχετικα ο.κ,αλλα η αποπροσωποποιηση,παρ'οτι ηταν μειωμενη,ηταν παρουσα! Καπως παρομοια ειναι και η σημερινη ημερα. Να δουμε πως θα κυλισει! Σημερα θα βρεθουμε και με τον ντοκ,οποτε να δουμε τι θα ακουσουμε κι'απο κει. Ενα παραξενο συναισθημα παντως με διακατεχει. Ενω νιωθω οτι μαλλον ειμαι σε καλο δρομο,ενδομυχα εχω αγωνια και καποιο ειδος μικρης ταραχης ακομη. Αυτη η αποπροσωποποιηση με εχει κανει να νιωθω φοβισμενος..Ας ελπισουμε να εχει αισιο τελος και αυτη η περιπετεια! Η Μαρινα ομως τι κανει; Ειναι αρκετα στρεσαρισμενη και πρεπει καπως να ηρεμησει το κοριτσι.

----------


## anxious4ever

ειμαστε στα ιδια επιπεδα περιπου στελιο.ετσι νιωθω κ γω.ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο ρε παιδι!!
χαιρομαι που εισαι πιο ηρεμος.θα δεις οπως περναει ο καιρος το λαντοζ θα σου αφαιρεσει το στρες.εγω μετα τις 30 μερες ως δια μαγειας ξυπνησα χωρις τρεμουλα κ πανικο.
κ τωρα κοιμαμαι κ σαν το βοδι.θα δεις.με το εντερο καλα?το συνηθισες?
ευχομαι να γινουμε αστερια!!!η αποπροσωποποιηση αργει να φυγει λιγο κ γω την εχω σημερα ..θα φυγει κ αυτη.εχθες δεν την ειχα καθολου.τ ωραια που ηταν!μαγικα θα ελεγα..χαχαχα

----------


## στελιος66

Χαιρομαι,χαιρομαι,χαιρομαι ,που εισαι καλα! Να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου απο δω και περα,ωστε να αποφυγεις τις υποτροπες. Στο χερι σου ειναι. Και δυνατη εισαι και εξυπνη εισαι,μπορεις νομιζω,στο εξης και με την πειρα σου να διαχειριστεις τα πραγματα,ωστε να λειτουργεις απολυτως ηρεμα και νηφαλια. Εγω με το εντερο καλα ειμαι,το λαντοζ το παιρνω μισο,μερα παρα μερα,ισως το κανω ενα μερα, παρα μερα.Αλλωστε αυτο το σχημα με βοηθησε την τελευταια φορα.Θα δω τι θα μου πει σημερα ο ντοκ.Εκτος αν δοκιμασει καποιο αλλο φαρμακο δεν ξερω. Παντως αυτες οι περιπετειες ειναι μεγαλο σχολειο,δεν ξερω αν συμφωνεις;

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα..δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα δεν ειμαι κ τελεια ! το θεμα ειναι να μπορω να διαχειριζομαι το στρες μου κ τους φοβους μου.σιγουρα απλα ειμαι πιο ψυχραιμη κ εχουν φυγει τα περισσοτερα συμπτωματα.ομως ακομα νιωθω καπως..καταλαβαινεις..σαν να επιβιωσα απο εναν πολεμο..σαν να μην εχει φυγει ακομα.
θα ταν κ περιεργο να ημουν κτοσο γρηγορα τελεια.θα ανησυχουσα κ παλι.χεχε.
μας κανουν πιο δυνατους ολα αυτα αλλα ρε συ φτανει..οκ..τεταρτη φορα το επαθα! δνε θελω αλλο! οι αλλοι γιατι δεν το παθαινουν μου λες?

----------


## στελιος66

Ο.κ παντως αυτο που σου ειπα,οτι το νερο πλεον κυλαει στο αυλακι ισχυει. Απο'κει και περα ενταξει,χρειαζεται τον χρονο του. Αυτο για τον πολεμο μ'αρεσε,πολυ πετυχημενο και εδω που τα λεμε,δεν ειναι κι'αυτη μια μορφη πολεμου; Σε καταλαβαινω γιατι κι'εγω το παθαινω για πεμπτη φορα! Σ'εφαγα στην στροφη μπουμ! Τωρα για τους αλλους τι να πω; Προφανως για τους ιδιους λογους που δεν το παθαιναμε και'μεις,μεχρι την στιγμη που το παθαμε! Νομιζω ομως οτι εμεις δινουμε μεγαλη σημασια σε καταστασεις,οι οποιες απο μονες τους δεν ειναι και τοσο σοβαρες και αξιες,για τοσο μεγαλη στενοχωρια. Εγω ας πουμε ολες τις φορες που το επαθα,ξεκινησε απο στενοχωρια για λογους υγειας,τους οποιους μεγαλοποιω στο μυαλο μου και τους δινω διαστασεις ανυπαρκτες! Μιλαμε για μια μεγαλη βλακεια μου,η οποια με εχει γονατισει να παρει η ευχη!

----------


## currant

Γεια σου Boom!!
Χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα. Και ηταν κ λογικο να παρει μερες.
Οσα βιωσες μεχρι να δρασει το φαρμακο τα βιωσα κ εγω.. Και οχι μια κ δυο φορες..
Σε εμενα αρχισε να δρα μετα απο ενα μηνα. 
Κ ο φοβος ,τρομος που ενιωθα ηταν πολυ δυσαρεστα. Οπως φυσικα κ η ζαλαδα, επισης σαν να νιωθεις κοιμισμενη ολη μερα. Αλλα με ειχε προειδοποιησει ο γιατρος οτι μπορει να παρει μηνα πανω κατω. Κ οι παρενεργειες δεν εκδηλωνονται σε ολους, ειπε.
Ειμουν καχυποτη boom . Ακομα κ τωρα μετα απο τοσες φορες, πρεπει να παρω ( αντικαταθλιπτικο) ξανα κ ακομα ειμαι καχυποπτη. Κακως βεβαια.
Απλα κοριτσι μου ξερω τι θα περασω τον επομενο μηνα..
Παροτι το εχω περασει, σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι κ η καλυτερη περιοδος :-) :-)

----------


## στελιος66

Εσυ currant τι θεμα ειχες;

----------


## currant

> Εσυ currant τι θεμα ειχες;


Γεια σου Στελιο.
Αρχικα καταθλιψη. Για μερικα χρονια..Κ αργοτερα ΙΔΨ διαγνωστηκε..(σε συνδιασμο με καταθλιψη)
Αν μπεις στο προφιλ μου θα δεις το θεμα κ τα μνμ που εχω δημοσιευσει :-) :-)

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπερα. Τα ειδα μετα. Τι να πω κοριτσι μου υπομονη,περασες λουκι μεγαλο απ'οτι διαβασα. Μην στονοχωριεσαι ομως ολα τα καλα μπροστα σου ειναι. Μετα την ανηφορα υπαρχει ισιαδι και αναπαυση,αυτο να το θυμασαι! Μονο μην αποκαρδιωνεσαι και χανεις το κουραγιο σου. Πανω απ'ολα υπαρχει ο Θεος που δεν αφηνει κανενα μονο του,εμεις τον αφηνουμε και αποθετουμε ολες τις ελπιδες μας σε ανθρωπους και μαλιστα σε λαθος ανθρωπους,αυτο ειναι το μεγαλο σφαλμα μας.

----------


## anxious4ever

currant.η φρικη που νιωθεις μεχρι να δρασει το αντικαταλιπτικο ειναι απεριγραπτη.ομως αποζημιωνεσαι μετα.εμενα η μονη παρενεργεια ηταν πιο πολυ στρες ακομα απο αυτο που ειχα.
τωρα ειμαι στις 40 κατι μερες κ εχω νιωσει πολυ καλα.δηλαδη ειμαι πιο χαλαρ.ξυπναω χωρις στρες.κανω πραγματα που εκανα.κ γενικως μερα με την μερα καλυτερα.σημερα ειναι η τριτη μερα χωρις αποπραγματοποιηση (στελιο σε σενα παει αυτο..χεχε), εσυ πως νιωθεις?

----------


## currant

Σε ευχαριστω Στελιο. Εχεις δικιο.
Κ εσυ Boom. Τελευταια εχω γινει κ πολυ ευσυγκινητη.
(Αμαν να κλαιω με το παραμικρο..)
Boom το καταλαβαινω. Θελει υπομονη.
Να σας ρωτησω κατι παιδια ασχετο. Στο θεμα που δημοσιευσα ( κ σε αλλων μελων που προσεξα)
Απαντανε ατομα με ειρωνια βρε παιδια. Σαν να κοροιδευουν την κατασταση μας.
Μα ειναι δυνατον. Σωστο ειναι δλδ να εχω εγω καταθλιψη κ ιδψ κ να μπαινω συο φορουμ να συνομιλησω με ατομα με το ιδιο προβλημα, κ καποιοι να το βρισκουν αστειο?
Πολυ λυπηρο, Στελιο κ Boom αυτο

----------


## στελιος66

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## στελιος66

Εχεις δικιο currant,αλλα τι να πει κανεις...τοσο κοβει σε μερικους,μην τους δινεις σημασια.Εγω ειμαι ετσι και ετσι ουτε τελειως χαλια,ουτε απολυτα καλα. Η αποπροσωποποηση εχει μειωθει μαλλον,αλλα δεν εχει φυγει κι'ολας! Ενταξει και η δοση του φαρμακου ειναι χαμηλη οποτε λογικο ειναι να αργει και το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα.Οποτε υπομονη,που θα παει αργα η γρηγορα ευελπιστω οτι θα κυλησει και για'μας το νερο! Σου ειχα στειλει και π.μ μπουμ καποια στιγμη. Κοιταξε ομως τωρα που εισαι καλα μην ξεχασεις τους φιλους σου,να λεμε καμια κουβεντουλα,να παιρνουμε θαρρος απο'σενα ο.κ;

----------


## anxious4ever

Δεν σας εχω ξεχασει παιδια!αλοιμονο!ειχα δουλειες το σκ κ δεν μπορουσα να σας γραψω.χαιρομαι πολυ στελιο που η αποπροσωποποιηση φευγει σιγα σιγα.θα δεις θα φυγει τελειως.αληθεια ο γιατρος τι σου ειπε?το εντερο σου συνηθισε?ολα οκ?εγω ειμαι τελειως καλα.κοιμαμαι μια χαρα..χορευω,γελαω,μονο που τριζω πολυ τα δοντια μου οταν κοιμαμαι..μαλλον υπαρχει στρες ακομα κ λογικο εφοσον ολα ακομα ειναι νωπα.παντως κατι που με χαλαει ειναι οτι ακομα υπαρχει καθημερινα ενας φοβος,δεν ειμαι σιγουρη ακομα οπως ημουν πριν απο αυτο.σαν να μου εχει αφησει μια περιεργη γευση ολο αυτο που περασα....

----------


## anxious4ever

Currant πως ησουν/εισαι σημερα?ευχομαι ολα καλα!

----------


## currant

> Currant πως ησουν/εισαι σημερα?ευχομαι ολα καλα!


Καλα boom. Ξεκιναω σημερα την αγωγη. Κ ευελπιστω να εχω υπομονη για τον επομενο μηνα!!
:-) :-)

----------


## anxious4ever

καλη αρχη! ξερεις τι περιμενεις.μη φρικαρεις.μια χαρα θα τα πας.σκεψου ομως μετα απο 1 μηνα τι ηρεμη θα σαι ε?

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπερα κοριτσια! Κατ'αρχην χαιρομαι πολυ για σενα μπουμ!! Ειδες οτι ηταν θεμα χρονου και μονο; Για πηγαινε τωρα πισω στα μνμ σου πριν κανα μηνα,να δουμε τι θα νιωσεις; Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αρχικα θα θυμωσεις με τον εαυτο σου και μετα θα βαλεις τα γελια!! Δεν πειραζει ομως τελος καλο ολα καλα! Εγω για καλυτερα με βλεπω,αγχος σχεδον καθολου,καταθλιπτικα συναισθηματα επισης πολυ χαμηλα εως καθολου, θα ελεγα συγκρατημενα. Η αποπροσωποποιηση δεν εχει φυγει τελειως,αλλα σα να μειωνεται εχω την εντυπωση.Ο γιατρος μου ειπε να συνεχισω αυτο το σχημα θεραπειας και ισως το κανω ενα μερα παρα μερα. Με το εντερο καλουτσικα σα να συνηθιζει κι'αυτο! Και'γω παντως νιωθω ενα συναισθηματικο μουδιασμα. Δλδ δεν μπορω ακομη να βιωσω τοσο ευκολα και αυθορμητα,θετικα συναισθηματα. Μαλλον εχει ακομη δρομο η υποθεση αλλα ειμαι αισιοδοξος να σου πω την αληθεια. Ελπιζω η αισιοδοξια μου να ειναι αντικειμενικη! Εσυ cyrrant καλη αρχη,να εισαι αισιοδοξη,μην φοβασαι καθολου. Παντα η εναρξη μιας θεραπειας ειναι καπως, μεχρι ο οργανισμος να συνηθησει την νεα κατασταση.Θα ειμαστε εδω παροντες να τα λεμε,ακομη και καθημερινα,εγω θα το ηθελα παντως. Εσυ μπουμ για την θεραπεια τι σχεδια εχεις; Ο γιατρος τι λεει; Θα την συνεχισεις για αρκετο καιρο η οχι;

----------


## anxious4ever

χαιρομαι κ για σενα.λοιπον εμεις οι δυο νιωθουμε ακριβως τα ιδια καθε μερα εδω κ κατι μερες αν εχεις παρατηρησει.αυτο το μουδιασμα το εχω κ γω.κ δεν φευγει ρε γμτ.ειδικα τα πρωινα στην δουλεια.
γενικως ομως το σκ ημουν πολυ καλα.σχεδον κανονικη.χαχα!
σημερα ειμαι καπως.εχω αυτο το μουδιασμα που λες.
εγω φυσικα κ θα συνεχισω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα τουλαχιστον για 6 μηνες..δεν θελω να τα κοψω.νιωθω ανασφαλεια.
μετα οταν νιωσω παλι δυνατη θα τα κοψω οπως κ πιο παλια.αλλωστε δεν με πειραζουν σε κατι.
το αστειο ειναι οτι αργησαν να με πιασουν γιατι πολυ απλα δνε τα διελυα σε νερο οπως πρεπει, ειχα παρει αυτο που διαλυεται σε νερο κ γω η ηλιθια τα επινα σαν χαπι τις πρωτες 20 μερες κ μου πε ο γιατρος οτι καθυστερηθηκε η απορροφηση τους.τοσο ποντια ειμαι! 
η αποπροσωποποιηση δεν θα μεινει για παντα στο μυαλο μας.καποια στιγμη θα την αποχαιρετησουμε.σου το υπογραφω , αλλωστε την εχω ξεπερασει κ χωρις φαρμακα.φαντασου τωρα τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.απλα θελω να φυγει αυτο το μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι κ στα συναισθηματα που υπαρχει καποιες ωρες κ μερες.
αντε θεε μου βαελ το χερι σου!

----------


## στελιος66

Παιρνεις τα καψακια; Αυτα που ειναι πρασινο-ασπρο; Γιατι αυτα παιρνω κι'εγω. Απ'οτι ξερω,μιας και το εχω συζητησει και με τον γιατρο,δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο αν τα διαλυεις σε νερο. Ο Θεος το εχει ηδη βαλει το χερι του να'σαι σιγουρη! Εγω να σου πω την αληθεια θα δω τι θα κανω με το φαρμακακι. Απ'την μια θελω να το παρω για ενα διαστημα,απ'την αλλη μου την δινει να νιωθω εξαρτημενος απο ενα χαπι. Δεν μπορω να νιωσω δυνατος παιρνοντας χαπια! Δλδ τι στο καλο,μια ζωη ετσι; Νομιζω οτι πρεπει καποια στιγμη να μπει τελος σ'αυτη την ιστορια με τα ψυχολογικα,τα φαρμακα και τους ψυχιατρους. Και θεωρω οτι αυτο που φταιει,τουλαχιστον στην δικη μου περιπτωση ειναι,η ελλειψη υπομονης και θαρρους. Γι'αυτο και μαλλον θα πρεπει να καλλιεργησω αυτα τα στοιχεια στον χαρακτηρα μου.

----------


## στελιος66

Αλλωστε οπως ειπες και'συ και οπως το εχω ζησει κι'εγω,ειναι κατι που το ξεπερασαμε χωρις το δεκανικι των φαρμακων. Ασε που σε βαθος χρονου υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να μας κανουν καμια ζημια οργανικη. Αλλα θα δειξει το μελλον. Προς το παρον συνεχιζουμε αυτο που ξεκινησαμε και αργοτερα βλεποντας και κανοντας.

----------


## anxious4ever

βρε γιατι το εχεις παρει τοσο στραβα?κ γιατι να τα παρεις μια ζωη?εγω τα ειχα παρει 8 μηνες κ τα εκοψα κ ειχα να ξαναπαρω για 5 χρονια! φυσικα εσυ θα αποφασισεις τι θα κανεις κ δνε θα σου πει κανεις.μη βιαστεις να τα κοψεις χωρις συμβουλη γιατρου μονο.αφου ο γιατρος ειναι φιλος σου να το συζητας μαζι του.
μην κανεις του κεφαλιου σου.να ρωτας τον γιατρο σου κ ολα καλα.
τα παιρνεις λιγο καιρο κ δεν κανει να τα κοψεις τωρα στα καπακια απο οτι ξερω αλλα ο γιατρος σου ξερει σιγουρα καλυτερα απο εμενα.
εγω οχι απλα δνε θελω να τα κοψω..θελω να διπλασιασω κ την δοση!!χαχχααχ! νταξει πλακα κανω..απλα δνε θελω κ δεν ειμαι ετοιμη να τα κοψω.

----------


## στελιος66

Συμφωνω μπουμ,ενταξει και'γω δεν σκοπευω να τα κοψω,πρωτα ο Θεος βεβαια και εφοσον τα ανεχεται ο οργανισμος μου. Παντως μπραβο που τα ειχες κοψει 5 χρονια! Αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο. Εγω να σου πω την αληθεια,πανω απο 2 δεν μπορεσα και μη σου πω ουτε 2 δεν ηταν καλα ,καλα. Σημερα πως εισαι;

----------


## anxious4ever

σημερα σηκωθηκα σκατα.με στρες κ αποπροσωποποιηση.χαχαα! ολα ακομα ειναι εδω..αλλα το βραδυ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα νιωσω καλυτερα.αγαλι αγαλι μη βιαζομαστε.
εγω ειχα παρει αντικαταθλιπτικα στα 17μου.τα πηρα για 4 μηνες.μετα ξαναπηρα στα 30 μου κ τωρα ξαναπηρα στα 35μου.
δνε παιρνω μια ζωη τετοια κ δνε νομιζω οτι χρειαζονται κ μια ζωη.

----------


## currant

Γεια σας παιδια. Σας ευχαριστω,μου δινετε πολυ θαρρος! Boom κ μενα περιπου απι εκεινη την ηλικια ξεκινησαν ολα. 
Σημερα ξεκινησα την αγωγη τελικα. Δεν ξερω γτ ειμαι ακομα καχυποπτη.
Διαβασα στις οδηγιες (τις οποιες παντα τις διαβαζω) οτι πρεπει να το παρνω βραδυ.
Τελικα ο γιατρος επιμενει πρωι. Μεσημερι. Αρκει να μην ειναι βραδυ..
Μου ανεφερε φυσικα τα συμπτωματα. Ειναι σχεδον ολα οσα αναφερατε κ εσεις.. Απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση κατι που διαβασα στις οδηγιες περι της καφεινης βρε παιδια.
Αν πινεται λεει καφε , τα συμπτωματα του τρομου-φοβου κ του τρεμουλου θα ειναι πιο εντονα..
Τελικα η μονη μου απολαυση ειναι ο καφες κ το τσιγαρο ( που δεν μπορω να κοψω ακομα)
κ τωρα δεν θα πινω..

----------


## anxious4ever

τι φαρμακο ξεκινησες currant?αντικαταθλιπτικο?
εγω καφε δεν πινω γενικως γιατι με ταρασει απο μικρο παιδι.κοκα κολα επινα κ την εκοψα μετα απο το στρες που περασα γιατι ενιωθα οντως να με ταραζει πολυ.
παρε καφε ντεκαφεινε να πινεις. επισης μη διαβαζεις τις παρενεργειες του φαρμακου σου κ τις οδηγιες.να κανεις μονο ο.τι σου πει ο γιατρος σου.

----------


## currant

Ναι Boom. Απλα το συγκεκριμενο αντικαταθλιπτικο για πρωτη φορα. ( αν θα εχεις χρονο κ διαθεση καποια στιγμη, μπορεις να δεις το ποστ-θεμα που εχω δημοσιευσει- μπαινοντας στο προφιλ. Δυστυχως ακομα δεν μπορω να στειλω προσωπικο μνμ )
Καλα κανεις που δεν πινεις καφε κ κολα. Ποσο καιρο λεω τωρα να τα κοψω. Παλι καλα εχω ελαττωσει την κολα τον τελευταιο καιρο. :-) :-) κατι ειναι κ αυτο.
Μιλησαμε πριν λιγο με τον γιατρο κ μου λεει τωρα αν θελω να το παιρνω βραδυ.. Πιο πολυ μπερδευτηκα. (Χαχα)

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω το παιρνω καθε πρωι στις 11.λενε οτι πρεπει να ειναι η ιδιο ωρα γιατι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα λειτουργουν για 24 ωρες κ μετα φευγουν απο τον οργανισμο.ετσι δρουν.
οποτε οποτε κ αν το παιρνεις να το παιρνει ιδια ωρα.
ε αν μπερδευτηκες πιο πολυ ξαναπαρτον τηλ.
εχω δει καποιες δημοσιευσεις σου κ ομολογω οτι ειχα λιγο παγωσει με το θεμα σου.θεωρω οτι εχεις περασει δυσκολα πολυ κ εισαι πολυ δυνατη.
ειχα διαβασει οτι σε χωρισε ο φιλος σου επειδη παιρνεις φαρμακα κ ηθελε να κανει παιδι?
να σου πω λιγο την γνωμη μου??? κανας ψυχιατρος τον βλεπει αυτον?σορυ κιολας αλλα ηταν πολυ κακο αυτο που ειπε κ εκανε.
πρωτα απο ολα προεχεις εσυ κ η υγεια σου κ οχι τα παιδια.
αν εσυ δεν εισαι καλα τι να το κανεις το παιδι κ επισης αν ο ανθρωπος σε αγαπα πρεπει να σε στηριζει.επιπλεον να ξερεις οτι πολελς γυναικες κανουν παιδια παιρνοντας αντικαταθλιπτικο.αν ηταν ετσι η αμερικη δεν θα εκανε παιδια.
καποια σκευασματα αντικαταθλιπτικα επιτρεπονται στην εγκυμοσυνη.

----------


## στελιος66

Λοιπον μπουμ και'γω τα πρωινα ετσι ακριβως ειμαι!! Καλα ρε παιδι τετοια ομοιοτητα!!!!!!!!!Ευχομαι αυτη να η ειναι η τελευταια φορα που χρειαζεσαι φαρμακο.Εσυ currant αντε καλη αρχη,μην φοβασαι τιποτα! Δεν προκειται να σου συμβει κανενα παρατραγουδο μην ανησυχεις! Κι'αν καμια φορα εμφανιζονται καποιες παρενεργειες σε ορισμενους,αυτες συνηθως ειναι παροδικες.Αυτος ειναι ο κανονας. Τωρα για τον καφε οπως προνεφερε η μπουμ μπορεις να πινεις ντεκα,αυτο κανω κι'γω. Εμενα βεβαια για ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν με πειραζει ο καφες,απλως κανω και ομοιοποθητικη,οποτε η καφεινη απογορευεται! Οσο για τον υποτιθεμενο φιλο σου και συγνωμη για την εκφραση,αν ηταν σωστος και σε αγαπουσε,νομιζω πως θα εθετε εσενα ως προτερεοτητα και οχι την αποκτηση παιδιου. Οποτε μην χολοσκας,κοιταξε να γινεις καλα,να ωστε να φτιαξεις και να χαρεις την ζωη σου,η οποια ειναι ολη μπροστα σου,εισαι πολυ νεα ακομη! Α, εμενα μου ηρθε και ενας ακομη απροσκλητος επισκεπτης! Η καλη μου φιλη,η αλλεργια!!Δεν προλαβαινω να φυσαω την μυτη μου!

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε χρηστο! τι θα κανουμε με μας?μια οι αλλεργιες μια τα ψυχολογικα μας..για αποσυρση ειμαστε.
χαχαα!
εμενα ο ψυχιατρος μου μου ειπε πως δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα με αντικαταθλιπτικο κ εγκυμοσυνη.
κ εχει μαλιστα κ αρκετες κοπελες που εκαναν μωρακι κ επαιρναν.
δηλαδη οι γυναικες που θελουν μωρακι κ εχουν στρες κ καταθλιψη δεν μπορουν να γινουν μανες?
ειναι δυνατον?ξερετε ποσες γυναικες στον κοσμο αντιμετωπιζουν αυτο το προβλημα?
απειρες.λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτους τους ανθρωπους που δεν ξερουν να αγαπουν.
η κοπελα εχει τα προβληματα της κ ο αλλος της ειπε αυτα τα πραγματα..δεν ειμαστε καλα!

----------


## currant

Αχ βρε Boom κοριτσι μου σε ευχαριστω!! Με συγκινησαν πολυ τα λογια σου. Νιωθω πραγματικα οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που με καταλαβαινουν.
Ηθελε ναι να κανει παιδια αλλα οχι αμεσα. Απλα δεν ηθελε γυναικα εξαρτημενη απο φαρμακα.
Επισης ηθελε δυνατη γυναικα κ οχι αδυναμη κ φοβιτσιαρα οπως αποκαλουσε εμενα Boom ..
Τα διεκοψα για ενα διατημα, εζησα πολυ τραυματικες εμπειριες. Και εφτασε στην κορυφη η καταθλιψη κ ξυπνησε παλι η ιδψ.. Μια κατασταση απεριγραπτη..
Τελικα χωριζαμε κ τα ξαναβρισκαμε. Να φανταστεις πως κ τωρα υπαρχει στην ζωη μου ( περαδαν σχεδον 4 χρονια) αλλα παλι ''περπαταμε σε τεντωμενο σκοινι'' κ λογικα θα χωρισουμε οριστικα αυτην την φορα επειδη ΔΕΝ αντεχω αλλο..
Μονο που δεν γνωριζει οτι εγω συνεχιζω την αγωγη. Δεν χρειαζεται να ξερει κοριτσι μου,
Ουτως η αλλως δεν προκειται να καταλαβει. Ποτε.
Εγω πηρα το μαθημα μου. Κ καταλαβα πως ΠΟΤΕ δεν πρεπει να διακοψουμε την θεραπεια. Μονο αν το πει ο γιατρος.
Επισης καλα ειπες. (Να τον δει γιατρος. ) Σιγουρα ισως δεν ειναι ευκολο ναζειςμε ανθρωπο με καταθλιψη κ ιδψ , (για να λεμε κ του στραβου το δικιο) αλλα δεν τον παροτρυνουμε να κοψει την θεραπεια. Θελω να πω , οτι αν δεν θελεις να κανεις καλο,κακο μην κανεις.
Τα τελευταια 2 χρονια σχεδον παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο κ αντιψυχωσικο.
Μονο που το αντικαταθλιπτικο η -τοτε- γιατρος μου ειπε να το κοψουμε μετα απο σχεδον ενα χρονο. Επειδη με εβλεπε αρκετα ανεβασμενη. Κ δεν εχει περασει χρονος, που σημερα ξεκινω παλι. Ν:-) :-)

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ κατσε γιατι τα πηρα κραναρα τωρα!! παρα πολυ ομως κ θα πρεπε ηδη να τα εχεις παρει κ συ!
το οτι εχει αυτο που εχεις δεν σε κανει λιγοτερο δυνατη απο οποιονδηποτε.!! ισα ισα οι ανθρωποι που πασχουν απο αυτα ειναι πιο δυνατοι απο τουε επιφανειακους κ φλατ ανθρωπους.δεν σε κανει αρρωστη αυτο που εχειςλ.ολοι εχουμε ιδεοληψιες.ολοι οι ανθρωπο απλα σε σενα ισως ειναι λιγο πιο εντονο.δεν εισαι αρρωστη αυτο να σταματησεις να το λες.να εκτιμησεις τον εαυτο σου γι αυτο που εισαι.κανεις δεν εχει δικαιωμα να σου πει τι να κανεις! αν θελει γκομενα δυνατη να πα να τη βρει..αλλα επειδη δεν ξερει να αγαπα κ αυτη θα την στειλει, να σαι σιγουρη.σου αξιζει κατι που καλυτερο.ενας ανθρωπος που θα σε κανει να νιωθεις ξεχωριστη με ο,τι εισαι κ οπως εισαι.σε οποιον αρεσουμε κοριτσι μου για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε.εχω διαταραχη αγχους κ καταθλιψη κατα καιρους απο 17 χρονων, εχω κανει την ζωη μου προκοπες κ εχω προχωρησει σε ολα! εχω μια πολυ καλη δουλεια κ παλευω παντα για τις σχεσεις μου με τους γυρω μου κ για μενα, ποιος ειναι λοιον ο αδυναμος?κανω ο.τι κανουν ολοι κ μη σου πω κ παραπανω.το οτι με πιανει το στρες μου και φοβαμαι κ αποσυρρομαι δνε σημαινει οτι ειμαι αδυναμη κ αρρωστη.εκτιμησε τον εαυτο σου πρωτη εσυ κ μετα θα βρεις εναν αντρα που θα σε εκτιμαει.
εμενα ο αντρας μου οταν επαθα παλι τα ιδια τωρα τον απριλη του ειπα οτι θα ξεκινησω αντικαταθλιπτικα αμεσως κ μου ειπε "οτι εσυ νομιζεις καλυτερο για σενα", θες να σου πω κ κατι αλλο?δεν εχουμε σταματησει να προσπαθουμε για παιδι κ ας ειμαι ετσι...βγαλε λοιπον συμπερασμα.οσο για τις ιδεοληψιες..τις εχω περασει πολυ εντονα στα 17 μου, στις πρωτες κρισεις , ειναι ζορι,νομιζα οτι θα τους σκοτωσω ολους, ομως το δουλεψα με ψυχοθεραπεια κ περασε.κ δεν το εχω πια αυτο.οταν ερχεται ιδεα απλα δνε της δινω αξια κ σημασια.θελει δουλεια κ να ξερεις οτι ολα θα πανε καλα!θα τα καταφερεις μια χαρα!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα. Σημερα δεν ειμαι στα πολυ καλα μου...Ειχα χθες κοιλοπονο,οπως και ελαφρως σημερα και αγχωνομαι για την συνεχιση της θεραπειας. Ολο αυτο εχει και ψυχολογικο αντικτυπο να παρει η ευχη! Εκει που λεω ενταξει καλα παμε,τσουπ,μια στραβη και αντε παλι βουτια!

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα! ευχομαι σιγα σιγα να καλυτερεψεις.
ρε συ μπορει να ειναι ιωσουλα.κυκλοφορει μια με διαρροιες κ τετοια.
μη σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα.επιπλεον ρε συ μου ειχε πει ο γιατρος οτι ενα φαρμακο αν ειναι να πειραξει τον οργανισμο τον πειραζει στην αρχη κ οχι μετα.
μηπως απλα λοιπον εφαγες κατι που σε πειραξε?

----------


## currant

Γεια σας παιδια!!
Εχει δικιο η Boom ,μου το εχει πει κ μενα ο γιατρος περι φαρμακων Στελιο.
(Οτι αν ειναι να πειραξει τον οργανισμο,θα τον πειραξει στην αρχη κ οχι μετα)
Οσο αφορα για αυτα που ειπες σε μενα Boom συμφωνω απολυτα.
Βρε παιδια ειναι η δευτερη μερα που τα παιρνω σημερα κ ηδη ξεκινησαν καποιες παρενεργειες..
Χθες ολη μερα ενιωθα ζαλαδα,νυστα κ αποπροσωποιηση.
Το βραδυ που ξαπλωσα σχετικα νωρις, δεν με επαιρνε υπνος για ωρες!! Μεχρι που κοιμηθηκα ξημετωματα κ ξυπνησα πολυ πιο νωρις-απο οτι συνηθως.. Ειμαι σε υπερδιεγερση, εχω ακαθησια και ταραχη..Ο γιατρος ειπε στην αρχη να τα παιρνω πρωι η μεσημερι κ σημερα που του μιλησα για αυτες τις παρενεργειες μου ειπε να το παιρνω βραδυ. (Μονο που ηδη το πηρα για σημερα)
Δλδ τις πρωτες ωρες δημιουργει νυστα κ μετα υπερδιεγερση..?
Πω πω τι γολγοθας με περιμενει κ σημερα..

----------


## anxious4ever

κανε υπομονη..κ γω ειχα υπερενταση στην αρχη.αφου τα ξερεις. δεν τα ξερεις?καλε εγω νομιζα οτι κατι γινεται μεσσα μου κ θα πεταξω!!χαχα!
χαλαρωσε κ απολαυσε το, αλλωστε για τις πρωτες μερες θα ναι.
μπορει να ναι κ ιδεα σου κ φοβος.
κ γω στην αρχη αργουσε να με παρει ο υπνος.τωρα με το που κλεινω το ματι δεν καταλαβαινω πως κ ποτε με παιρνει.
πιες κ κανα τιλιο η καμια βαλεριανα για ηρεμια.

----------


## anxious4ever

Α μου ειχε πει ο γιατρος μου να διαβαζω ενα βιλβιο πριν τον υπνο κ γενικα να χαλαρωνω απο νωρις στο κρεβατι πριν κοιμηθω ή να πινω ενα γαλα.γενικως ηρεμια προς το βραδυ μεχρι να με πιασουν τα φαρμακα.

----------


## currant

Αχ βρε Boom με το που διαβασα το μηνυμα σου χαμογελασα. 
Εκει που ημουν σε τσιτα κ σε αγωνια ,αμεσως ηρεμησα. :-) :-) 
Καλα λες, μου αρεσει που τα εχω περασει κ κανω σαν να ειναι η πρωτη φορα.
Καλα για γελια ειμαι. Οσο αφορα γιατρους-οδοντιατρους κτλ απο παιδι πολυ φοβιτσιαρα βρε παιδακι μου. Κακο πραγμα :-) :-)

----------


## στελιος66

Δεν εισαι η μονη currant που εχεις ιατροφοβια! Οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι το εχουμε.Παντα τα φαρμακα αυτου του τυπου δημιουργουν υπερδιεγερση και ισως αυξηση των καταθλιπτικων συναισθηματων.Θυμαμαι την πρωτη φορα που πηρα λαντοζ,αλλα και την δευτερη ειχα παθει πλακα. Νομιζα οτι θα βγω στο στο μπαλκονι και θα πηδηξω κατω!! Και δε κανω καθολου πλακα. Να σκεφτεσαι οτι σε λιγες μερες θα εισαι πολυ καλυτερα και αργοτερα ακομη καλυτερα! Οποτε λιγο υπομονη. Εσυ μπουμ πως εισαι; Εμενα ευτυχως μου περασε η κοιλια,αλλα πλεον εχω αγχος,οταν ειναι να παρω το φαρμακο! Να φανταστειτε μολις το παρω αρχιζω και μετραω χρονο,να δω σε ποση ωρα θα πονεση η κοιλια μου,αν πονεσει! Για τετοια κατασταση μιλαμε!

----------


## anxious4ever

α στελιο θα σε μαλωσω! τι ειναι αυτα?ακου θα κανεις μια ασκηση----> μολις παιρνεις το φαρμακο θα βαζεις μουσικη κ θα προσπαθεις να μαθεις τους στιχους του τραγουδιου που ακους, θα τους γραφεις κατω σε ενα χαρτι.χαχααχ! ετσι θα ξεχνιεσαι κ δνε θα σκεφτεσαι σε ποση ωρα μπορει να σε πειραξει το φαρμακο.
ή θα παιρνεις τηλ καποιον φιλο να μιλατε για ασχετα.μην το σκεφτεσαι.
αυτο με το μπαλκονι..το επαθα κγω με τα λαντοζ.νομιζα θα παρω φορα κ θα πεταξω.απιστευτο..ειχα σκεφτει μαλιστα να φορεσω μια κοκκινη μπερτα να το παιξω κ σουπερ ηρωας! χαχα! νταξει πλακα κανω.ειχα πανικοβληθει κ γω κ στον γιατρο μου το ειπα κ μου ειπε ..οκ δνε ειναι τιποτα.θα περασει.κ με καθησυχασε κ ηρεμησα.
τωρα οκ περασε αυτο.

----------


## στελιος66

Να'σαι καλα καλη μου μπουμ! Σ'ευχαριστω γενικα για την συμπαρασταση σου ολο αυτο το διαστημα. Ηταν και ειναι πολυ σημαντικη για'μενα! Θα εφαρμοσω την συμβουλη σου.Παντως για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο,ενα θεματακι το εχω με το λαντοζ,απλα αλλες φορες ειναι ανεπαισθητο,κι'αλλες πιο αισθητο. Δεν μου ειπες ομως πως εισαι; Ολα ο.κ;

----------


## Venidos

Παιδιά επειδή κι εγώ έχω κλείσει σήμερα ραντεβού με γιατρό να ξεκινήσω μιά αγωγή εμψυχώστε με. Όλη μέρα είμαι κουρέλι, σέρνομαι από την αγωνία και το άγχος. Γιατί φοβόμαστε τόσο πολύ τα φάρμακα; Από το πρωί που ξύπνησα μέρι τις 3-4 το απόγευμα μου 'χει κοπεί η ανάσα νίωθω σαν να μου έχει κάτσει μιά πέτρα στο στήθος και όλα αυτά γιατί αγωνιώ για το γιατρό. Μήπως κατα βάθος έχουμε αγαπήσει τις φοβίες και δεν θέλουμε να τι διλωξουμε, τι σκατά;

----------


## στελιος66

Γεια σου φιλε μου.Νομιζω οτι οι λογοι που φοβομαστε τα φαρμακα ειναι κυριως 2,α)τυχον παρενεργειες,β)εξαρτηση απο αυτα. Και οι δυο ομως λογοι ειναι σχετικοι.Οι οποιες παρενεργειες,συνηθως υποχωρουν με την συνεχιση της αγωγης,ασε που δεν εχουν ολοι παρενεργειες,αλλα και το θεμα της εξαρτησης παλι ειναι μικρο,γιατι αυτη η κατηγορια φαρμακων(αντικαταθλιπτικα) ,δεν ειναι εξαρτησιογονα. Εκτος απο καποια,οπως το σεροξατ,για το οποιο δημιουργηθηκε μεγαλο θεμα,τα υπολοιπα διακοπτονται σχετικα ευκολα,με την οδηγια του γιατρου. Παντως οπως προανεφερα αλλιως νιωθει κανεις οταν ξεπερναει το προβλημα του με φαρμακα και αλλιως χωρις φαρμακα.Το εχω βιωσει και η αποψη μου ειναι οτι νιωθεις πολυ πιο δυνατος οταν ξεπερνας κατι χωρις το δεκανικι των φαρμακων. Χρειζεται ομως πολυ υπομονη και πιστη στο Θεο,αλλα και στον εαυτο σου,για να το κανεις αυτο. Θεωρω οτι ολα τα λεγομενα ψυχολογικα προβληματα μπορουν να ξεπεραστουν και χωρις την συνδρομη των φαρμακων,απλα οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι πλεον δεν ειμαστε διατεθειμενοι να επιδειξουμε υπομονη και να αγωνιστουμε με πιστη στο Θεο και επιλεγουμε την ευκολη λυση της φαρμακοθεραπειας. Να συμπληρωσω οτι επισης βοηθαει και η σωστη ψυχοθεραπεια.Τωρα για τις φοβιες μας,ισως να εχεις καποιο δικιο! Καμια φορα κι'εγω νομιζω οτι, σα να μην θελω να αποχωριστω καποιο θεμα μου(ψυχολογικο),ενα περιεργο πραγμα,που δεν μπορω να ερμηνευσω! Λες και πρεπει να κανειτον κυκλο του και να φυγει. Οπως και να'χει φιλε μου σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια,να βγεις απολυτα υγιειης απο την περιπετεια σου αυτη και να μην φοβασαι τιποτα. Ο Θεος να ειναι μαζι σου και'συ μαζι Του!

----------


## στελιος66

Αληθεια το προβλημα σου ποιο ειναι;

----------


## currant

Συμφωνω φιλε μου Στελιο. (Κ εγω προσωπικα φοβομουν κυριως για το πρωτο-τις παρενεργειες δλδ. Οι οποιες βεβαια δεν ειναι μονιμες.)
Πως εισαι σημερα Στελιο? 
Εσυ Boom? Για το πρωινο ξυπνημα που ελεγες που ηταν δυσαρεστο.

----------


## στελιος66

Να σου πω currant ειμαι ετσι κι'ετσι και νομιζω οτι πρεπει να το αποδεχθω αυτο. Δλδ οτι θα πρεπει να κανω υπομονη μεχρι να αρχισει να υποχωρει ολο αυτο. Με το να βιαζομαι και να αυτοεξεταζομαι για τα συμπτωματα μου,να μεμψοιρω,να αυτομυκτηρομαι,δεν προκειται να κερδισω τιποτε απολυτως. Το αντιθετο μαλιστα,θα δυναμωνει ο πονος και το αισθημα ανημποριας. Νομιζω πως αν το δει κανεις σαν μια δοκιμασια του εαυτου του,σαν μια ευκαιρια να καθισει και να λυσει τα προβληματα που τον απασχολουν και τα οποια τον οδηγουν στα ψυχολογικα του χαλια,τοτε θα το νικησει πολυ πιο ευκολα,ακομη και χωρις φαρμακα. Δεν ξερω αλλα θεωρω οτι με την πιστη στον Θεο ο ανθρωπος μπορει να ξεπερασει τα παντα σ'αυτη την ζωη. Τωρα πες εσυ πως εισαι,με την θεραπεια ολα ο.κ;

----------


## currant

Μαλιστα Στελιο. Εχω καταλαβει οτι ισως δεν χωραω στην παρεα σας. Μακαρι να ειναι η ιδεα μου αλλα γενικα τα μνμ ειναι απροσωπα κ δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις με τι υφος σου τα λεει ο αλλος.
Ξερω μονο οτι ειμαι ανθρωπος ευαισθητος. Που ποτε δεν προσβαλει κανεναν κ δεν υπονοει κατι.
Το λεω αυτο, μηπως κ εχω πει κατι κ εγινα παρεξηγησιμη

----------


## Venidos

Παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού για δεύτερη φορά μετά από 10 χρόνια που ξεκίνησαν από πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι (πάω δλδ να κλείσω χρόνο). Την πρώτη φορά είχα μόνο τις κρίσεις και λίγη αγοραφοβία στην αρχή η οποία ξεπεράστηκε σχετικά γρήγορα. Τώρα τους πανικούς μου συνοδεύουν απροσδιόριστο καθημερινό άγχος, ευτυχώς όχι πάντα αλλά ως επί το πλείστον. Ταραχή με το παραμικρό, μερικές φορές όπως σήμερα παθάινω αυτό που λέμε "σκορπίζει το κεφάλι μου" δηλαδή βομβαρδίζομαι με 100άδες σκέψεις οι οποίες με αγχώνουν σε βαθμό να μου κόβεται η ανάσα και να παθαίνω πολλά ψυχοσωματικά (πόνους και τσούξιμοστο στήθος, ρεψίματα, ταχυκαρδίες με την παραμικρή κίνηση) μιά ωραία εμμονούλα ότι όλο αυτό το στρές θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην καρδιά μου όντας και καπνιστής με αποτέλεσμα να πιάνω συνέχεια τον παλμό μου για να βεβαιώνομαι ότι χτυπάει κανονικά. Και μιά γενική αρρωστοφοβία ότι κάτι θα πάθω από το πολύ το στρες. Όσο για αυτό που είπες Στέλιο ότι χωρίς φάρμακα όταν το ξεπερνάς νιώθεις καλά, θα συμφωνήσω μεν γιατί το 'χω κάνει μιά φορά αν και δεν ξέρω δε πως είναι με τα φάρμακα για να έχω άποψη. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι πως βασανίζομαι καθημερινά, έχω αγοραφοβία, δεν μπορώ να πάω σχεδόν πουθενά, τρώω πολύ πίεση στη δουλειά από το μαλάκα το αφεντικό μου και βλέπω μέρα με την ημέρα τα όνειρα μου να εξανεμίζονται όταν δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ευκαιρία για να αλλάξω εργασία, ή να σπουδάσω κάτι, Και όλο αυτό μου φέρνει περισσότερο άγχος γιατί φαγώνομαι να βρω τι θα κάνω σαν άνθρωπος, δεν θέλω να κάνω την κωλοδουλειά αυτή όλη μου τη ζωή αλλά με όλο μου το άγχος δεν έχω και το θάρρος να ψαχτώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο αφού όσες φορές το επεδίωξα με μούδιαζε το άγχος. Μάλλον δεν έχει τύχει να διαβάσεις post που περιγ΄ραφω αναλυτικά την κατάσταση. Πέρυσι μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να φύγω εξωτερικό και ΕΚΕΙ είναι που άρχισε το μαρτύριο ξανά. Γέμισα αμφιβολίες και αν το ένα και αν το άλλο. Και κατέληξα εδώ που είμαι σήμερα. Πάντως για την αγωγή το ξέρω ότι ίσως το διογκώνω πολύ στο κεφάλι μου όμως ειλικρινά δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να γίνω χειρότερα. Απλά όπως είπες Στέλιο μου φοβάμαι αυτό που βλέπω και λένε πολύ εδώ μέσα ότι στην αρχή σε κάνουν χειρότερα και φοβάμαι, δηλαδή πόσο χειρότερα; Σήμερα πέρασα γύρω στις 5 ώρες να πιάνω το στήθος μου αφού η καρδιά μου κόντευε να σπάσει και να δουλεύω και να 'χω το νου μου μονίμως να φύγω και να πάω σε ένα νοσοκομείο. Και όλα αυτά προσέχοντας και να μη γίνω και ρόμπα στη δουλειά.

----------


## στελιος66

Το αντιθετο μαλιστα, χωρας και παρα χωρας! Και να μην το ξανα πεις αυτο σε παρακαλω.Απλως λεω την προσωπικη μου αποψη,χωρις να αφοριζω τις αποψεις των αλλων! Δεν νομιζω οτι ειπα κατι που να σε προσεβαλε,ουτε αφησα καποιο υπονοουμενο για σενα currant!Πως εβγαλες αυτο το συμπερασμα; Σεβομαι απολυτα την ιδιαιτεροτητα του χαρακτηρα,καθε ανθρωπου. Και ουτε ποτε ενιωσα να παρεξηγουμαι απο σενα σε καμια περιπτωση,ουτε επισης να ενοχλουμαι απο κατι που ανεφερες,να'σαι σιγουρη γι'αυτο ο.κ;Παντως αν ενιωσες να προσβαλεσαι απο κατι που ειπα,να μου το κανεις συγκεκριμενο να δω το το λαθος μου και να το διορθωσω.

----------


## στελιος66

Μην φοβασαι φιλε μου,μην φοβασαι,να εχεις θαρρος στον εαυτο σου! Εισαι παλληκαρος μην μασας τιποτε,θα το νικησης κι'αυτο και θα δεις ποσο θα μετανιωνεις για αυτα που νιωθεις τωρα! Για να μην σου πω οτι θα γελας κι'ολας! Τωρα οσον αφορα τα επαγγελματικα και το μελλον σου γενικοτερα,εχεις ενα μεγαλο,μεγαλο δικιο,τι μπορει να πει κανεις; Ειναι κι'αυτη η παλιοκατασταση με την οικονομικη κριση που περιπλεκει τα πραγματα. Για το εξωτερικο αν υπαρχουν οι προυποθεσεις,καλα θα κανεις να το σκεφτεις,αν ομως δεν υπαρχουν, καλα εκανες και το διπλοσκεφτηκες. Και το λεω αυτο γιατι υπαρχει μεγαλη εκμεταλευση εκει,αν κανεις δεν εχει κατι στα χερια του. Εννοω πτυχια και αλλες επαγγελματικες δεξιοτητες,η καποιους φιλους,συγγενεις κτλ. Παντως να εχεις υπ'οψιν,οτι η Ευρωπη εχει καθαρισει,δεν αξιζει τον κοπο. Πλεον οι μονες χωρες που μπορει να κανει κατι καποιος,νομιζω ειναι,Αμερικη,Αυστραλια. Αλλα και'κει ισχυουν αυτα που σου ειπα,συν το οτι χρειαζεσαι και βιζα.

----------


## στελιος66

Να εχεις πιστη φιλε sfardakla,ειδικα μαλιστα εσυ που το εχεις νικησει μονος σου! Δεν θα παθεις τιποτα απο τα φαρμακα παντως,ισως ειναι μαι καλη ιδεα ωστε να σου δωσουν μια ωθηση,η οποια θα σε βοηθησει να ξεκκολησεις απο την κατασταση σου.Αλλα μην επαναπαυθεις μονο σε αυτα,γιατι ετσι δουλεια δεν γινεται! Θα παλαιψεις με τις ψυχικες σου δυναμεις που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι διαθετεις και θα βγεις νικητης. Οσο για την εναρξη της θεραπειας επισης μην μασας,ολοι το εχουμε περασει και κανεις μα κανεις δεν επαθε τιποτε! Γι'αυτο κανε τον Σταυρο σου και ξεκινησε,ενταξει;

----------


## Venidos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Έχω μεγάλη δύναμη και πολλή λογική σαν άνθρωπος. Απλά μέρες σαν τη σημερινή που δεν έχω ηρεμήσει καθόλου όλη την ημέρα απελπίζομαι. Και αυτά τα παλιοψυχοσωματικά δεν με αφήνουν και να ξεχαστώ. Πάω να ξαπλώσω ή να κάνω κάτι άλλο και μου κάνει κάτι φτερουγίσματα η καρδούλα μου πάνω που πάει να φύγει το κεφάλι μου από αυτό και ξανά εκεί. Άσε σήμερα είμαι το κάτι άλο σου λεώ. Ξέρω όμως ότι είναι η αγωνία μου που θα πάω στον ψυχίατρο και τίποτε περισσότερο.

----------


## στελιος66

Να σου πω,εχεις δοκιμασει φυτικα προιοντα; Εννοω μελισσοχορτο,βαλεριανα,σκο υτελαρια,πασιφλορα;Ολα ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικα και με σχεδον μηδενικες παρενεργειες.Παντως απ'οτι καταλαβα καταθλιψη δεν εχεις,αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο. Το αγχος απο μονο του εχω την εντυπωση ξεπερνιεται ευκολοτερα.

----------


## στελιος66

Εγω παλι νομιζω οτι η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι το χειροτερο που μπορει να συμβει σε καποιον,αλλα μαλλον ειναι η ιδεα μου. Δεν ξερω,εσεις τι λετε;

----------


## Venidos

Έκανα ομοιοπαθητική μιά περίοδο αλλά δεν μου έκανε δουλειά φίλε. Κοίτα να δείς τώρα τι καταστάσεις είναι αυτές. Εμένα η αποπροσωποποίηση δεν με ανησυχεί καθόλου. Ίσα-ίσα που όταν την παθαίνω καταλαβαίνω ότι έχω κουράσει τόσο το μυαλό μου και αυτό με τη σειρά του "κατεβάζει ασφάλειες" αλλοιώνοντας μου λίγο την αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας γύρω μου με σκοπό όμως να με προστατέψει και να μου φωνάξει "Το 'καψες ρεεεεεεεεεεεε, φτάνει". Πιστεύω ότι το σώμα μας αντιδρά και αν και με τρομάζει λίγο αυτό πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το ακούμε. Με τρομάζει γιατί όπως σου είπα και πριν φοβάμαι το τι μπορεί να κάνει όλο αυτό το στρες στον οργανισμό μου. Να ξέρεις πάντως αν κάτι με κάνει και μισώ την αποπροσωποποίηση είναι νιώθω σαν να χάνω την πνευματική μου διαύγεια, την καθαρότητα του μυαλού μου. Κάτι που με ενοχλεί γιατί από μικρός ήμουν πολύ εύστροφος και μερικές φορές νιώθω τελείως ζωντόβολο.

----------


## στελιος66

Λοιπον ομοιοπαθητικη κανω εδω και κανα 5 χρονια,αλλα για θεματα καθαρα οργανικα,αν μπορει να το πει αυτο κανεις. Εχω δει τεραστια βελτιωση,για να μην πω πληρη ιαση. Ομως για τα ψυχολογικα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. Πηρα για ενα μηνα τωρα ενα ομπθ φαρμακο,αλλα δεν καταλαβα να πω διαφορα. Τα βοτανα που σου προανεφερα δεν εχουν να κανουν με την ομοιοπαθητικη. Εχουν ισχυρη αγχολυτικη δραση και ηρεμιστικη. Δεν χανεις τιποτε να δοκιμασεις κατι απ'αυτα. Ειδικα η πασιφλορα το βραδυ πριν πεσεις για υπνο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα! Το μονο βοτανο που δεν πρεπει να παιρνεις συνδιαστικα με αντικαταθλιπτικα,ειναι το βαλσαμοχορτο,γιατι εχει παρομοια δραση με αυτα. Τωρα αυτος ο διαβολος η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι ατιμο πραγμα ρε παιδι μου.Εμενα ρε φιλε με σακατευει,τι να σου λεω τωρα...Νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσα να αντεξω οτι'δηποτε αλλο εκτος απ'αυτο! Αυτη η περιεργη αισθηση του εαυτου ειναι....Αλλα ξερω οτι κι'αυτο εχει συντομη διαρκεια ζωης.Εσυ το εχεις καιρο;

----------


## currant

Φιλε μου Στελιο ισως ειναι η φαση που περναω. Απλα οταν ειπες, ''να μεμψοιρω,να αυτομυκτηρομαι'' ενιωσα οτι το ειπες για μενα. Οτι με λιγα λογια κλαιγομαι. Σκεφτηκα λαθος,το παραδεχομαι. Για αυτο ενιωσα κ περιττη. Τελος παντων γραψε λαθος.Ειναι κ οι ιδεες που ερχονται αθελα μου. Κ δευτερη μερα θεραπειας με παρενεργειες που πρεπει να αντεξω. Το συγκεκριμενο αντικαταθλιπτικο το παιρνω για πρωτη φορα. Ηρθα πριν λιγο απο το μαρκετ κ ημουν λες κ βαζεις ταινεια σε slow motion..Υπομονη. Θελει υπομονη :-) :-)

----------


## Venidos

Εγώ το παθαίνω πολλά χρόνια αλλά μόνο σε στιγμές έντονης έντασης. Είναι αυτό που σου λέω, νιώθω οτι το μυαλό μου κατεβάζει ρολλά και μου πετάει την αποπροσωποποίηση σαν κουρτίνα. Νιώθω σα να πίνω ποτό ένα πράμα. Δηλαδή πολλές φορές συνυπάρχει με αίσθημα ευφορίας. Μετά το έντονο στρες όμως. Όταν είμαι αγχωμένος δεν έχω ποτέ αποπροσωποποίηση. Πάντα σε φάσεις πριν ή μετά το έντονο άγχος.

----------


## ΣΟΥ.ΜΠ

καλησπερα σας μολις εκανα εγγραφη μηπως και βοηθηθω...εχω ψυχικη διαταραχη και τις τελευτεες μερες επανηλθαν οι κρισεις πανικου...καταλαβαινω απολυτα boom πως νιωθεις,και τωρα που σου μιλαω εχω παρει 2 xanax και τρεμω κι εχω ταχυκαρδια...κοινοτυπο να πω πως ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας,αλλα το να πρεπει να παλεψεις με το ιδιο σου το μυαλο ειναι αθλος αν τα καταφερεις...παρακολουθουμ  απο ψυχολογο,παιρνω σεροξατ και 3 βδομαδες εκοψα 5mg και απο την πεμπτη περναω ενα μαρτυριο...ευχομαι σε ολους μας κουραγιο...

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα σε ολους περα για περα! εχθες ελειπα γλυκα μου παιδακια κ ετρεχα κ δεν μπορυσα να σας παρακολουθησω.
χαιρομαι που προχωρατε..γιατι αν δεν το εχετε καταλαβει ακομα κ οι κινησεις που κανετε ειναι μπροστα.
δεν μενετε με σταυρωμενα χερια.ειτε με φαρμακα ειτε χωρις φαρμακα κανετε βηματα μπροστα.
θα σας πω ενα πραμα..ο σκοπος αγιαζει τα μεσα.
με η χωρις φαρμακα παλι δικα μας θα ναι!χαχα
εγω ρε παιδια να σας πω την αληθεια με το λαντοζ δοξαχω τον θεο που εχει βγει στην αγορα..ειναι ενα ανεκτο καλο φαρμακο.με βοηθησε πραγματικα τοσο μα τοσο πολυ κ τωρα κ πιο παλια.δεν εκανα ποτε εξαρτηση σωματικη.το εκοψα καποτε μονη μου μετα απο 8 μηνες.μολις ενιωσα σιγουρη κ ετοιμη με τον εαυτο μου.παρενεργειες μου εβγαλε μονο τον πρωτο μηνα οπως σας εχω ξαναπει κ αυτα ηταν υπερβολικο στρες, ανησυχια, υπερενταση.
τωρα ομως με εχιε ηρεμησει ..εχω βρει τις ισορροπιες μου.κ φυσικα τα προβληματα μου δεν επαψαν να υφιστανται εξαιτιας του φαρμακου..οι ανησυχιες μου ειναι ακομα εδω, ομως τωρα ειμαι πιο ψυχραιμη να τις αντιμετωπισω.με την βοηθεια του φαρμακου ο εγκεφαλος μου ηρεμησε και παω στον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου κ κανουμε δουλεια , επεξεργαζοματε τις ασχημες σκεψεις κ πεποιθησεις.το φαρμακο απλα δινει μια ωθηση.δεν σβηνει τα προβληματα.σε βοηθαει απλα να κανεις focus σε αυτα που σε πληγωνουν, προβληματιζουν , ανησυχουν. sfardakla μη φοβασαι, εχεις ζωντανα παραδειγματα εμας εδω που παιρνουμε το ιδιο φαρμακο.
δες τα μνμτα μου πως ημουν πριν ενα μηνα κ δες πως γραφω τωρα κ τι λεω.
νιωθω πιο δυνατη απο τοτε.
τα ατνικαταθλιπτικα δεν δρουν στο κεντρικο νευρικο συστημα κ δεν κανουν εξαρτηση.
σημερα το πρωι σηκωθηκα ηρεμη κ πιο χαλαρη.νιωθω να εχει χαλαρωσει το σωμα μου.
συνδυαστε ασκηση, αντικαταθλιπτικο + ψυχοθεραπεια+ βολτουλες με χαρουμενα ατομα κ θα περασει.θα γινετε πιο δυνατοι.ολα αυτα τα εχω περασει 4 φορες κ παντα εβγαινα νικητρια.θελει ομως χρονο κ οχι βιασυνη.εδω θα μαστε να τα λεμε κ να δινουμε κουραγιο ο ενας στον αλλον.
currant πως πας με το αντικαταθλιπτικο σου κ την υπερενταση.πηρε κανα αγχολυτικο?
συνηθως δινουν κ αγχολυτικο με το αντικαταθλιπτικο τον πρωτο καιρο για 20 μερες περιπου.στελιο ολα καλα με εντερο?
με την σχεση σου πως πας?σας φιλω κ αναμενω νεα σας!υ.γ. δεν κανουμε μια ψυχοθεραπευτικη ομαδα λεω γω να συναντιομαστε να τα λεμε??

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα! Χαιρομαι που μεγαλωνει η παρεα μας! Στην currant και στον sfardakla επισης να ευχηθουμε καλη αρχη και υπομονη,δεν θα ειναι παντα ετσι τα πραγματα,οι καλες μερες ερχονται παιδια,γι'αυτο το καφαλι ψηλα! Αυτα που ειπα currant δεν τα ειπα σε'σενα,σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα τολμουσα να προσβαλω εναν συνανθρωπο μου,που δινει τον αγωνα του και προσπαθει να σταθει στα ποδια του. Κυριως τα λεω απευθυνομενος στον κακο μου εαυτο,γιατι τετοιος ειμαι. Μολις μου συμβει κατι με παιρνει απο κατω και αρχιζω να κανω ολα αυτα που ειχα αναφερει. Αλιμονο αν τα ελεγα σε'σενα η στα αλλα παιδια,που στο κατω,κατω,δεν σας γνωριζω και τοσο καλα.Συμφωνω με την μπουμ σε ολα. Ετσι ακριβως ειναι.Ολα τα οπλα εχουν την θεση τους στον αγωνα αυτο! Ασε μπουμ,με μενα μην με ρωτας ,γιατι ειμαι μες τα νευρα μου απο χθες! Εκανα την βλακια και εφαγα φακες!!Οπως καταλαβαινεις μου τιναξανε το εντερο στον αερα! Πηρα ενεργο ανθρακα εχθες το βραδυ και ηρεμησα. Τωρα ομως εχω αγχος για το μεσημερι που θα παρω το λαντοζ...Οσο για την συναντηση καλα θα ηταν αλλα δεν ξερω αν βολευουν οι πολεις μας.

----------


## στελιος66

Για την σχεση μου εμενα ρωτας μπουμ;

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι, οχι..σορυ..χααχ αυτο πηγαινε στην currant!χχαχαχα σορυ ετσι οπως το εγραψα τα μπερδεψα.

----------


## anxious4ever

βρε καλε μου εχεις συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου κ γι αυτο νιωθεις ετσι. το χω κ γω απο μικρη κ δεν μπορω να φαω οσπρια με τιποτα!!! ουτε γαλα.
πινω μονο γαλα χωρις λακτοζη.ουτε γιαουρτια .αυτα βασικα με πειραζουν.το γαλα, γιαουρτι κ οσπρια.
κ μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ τα οσπρια.ευτυχως δεν με πειραζουν οι πρασινες σαλατες.
εγω μενω αθηνα.εσεις που μενετε?

----------


## στελιος66

Ελα βρε μπουμ,πως με ηρεμεις δεν ξερεις..Λοιπον γαλα δεν το βαζω στο στομα μου,γιαουρτι και τυρι ομως τρωω. Τωρα το πρωι εφαγα ενα κατσικισιο γιαουρτρακι!Λες; Μη μου βαζεις ιδεες!!Οσο για τα οσπρια απο'δω και περα,εχω οπλισει την καραμπινα!! Και μονο που θα ακουω την λεξη οσπρια θα ριχνω στο ψαχνο!!Οι σαλατες ουτε εμενα με πειραζουν.Εσυ τρως και ωμες σαλατες η μονο βραστες;Τωρα για παραδειγμα το μεσημερι θα φαω ψαρια και δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να φαω και βραστα χορτα.Εγω μενω 524 χλμ βορεια απο'σενα! Παντως για το ευερεθιστο σου συνιστω να βρεις εναν καλο ομοιοπαθητικο,σου μιλαω οτι θα δεις θαυματα! Σου το λεω εκ πειρας. Τωρα τι να κανω το μεσημερι που θα εχω αγχος με το λαντοζ;

----------


## anxious4ever

λεπον..ακου με προσεκτικα sfrdakla..αυτο που περιγραφεις ετισ ακριβως..εχω κ γω.
οι κρισεις πανικου αν δεν επεξεργαστουν απο ειδικο κ σενα , καταληγουν σε γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη που κ αυτη απλη ειναι μη σε τρομαζει, απλα ειναι συνεχομενο το στρες κ αφορητο..ολα οσα περιγραφεις ειναι απο αυτο.καρδια δεν παθαινεις με τιποτα που να κωλοχτυπιεσαι!
αυτο που μπορεις να παθες μονο ειναι απλα ολα αυτα που νιωθεις ηδη.γι αυτο ξεκολλα.
τα φαρμακα θα σε βοηθησουν παρα πολυ.οι ανθρωποι με γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη δυσκολευονται πολυ να κανουν αλλαγες.ειναι λογικο κ αναμενομενο να σε επιασε οταν σου εγινε προταση στο εξωτερικο.κ γω ετσι παθαινω κ γι αυτο το δουλευω τωρα για να καταφερω να δεχομαι πιο σωστα τις αλλαγες.
το αλλο που επισης μπορουμε να κανουμ ειναι ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ. οταν αποδεχεσαι τον εαυτο σου με αυτα που εχεις τοτε κ αυτες οι αδυναμιες εξασθενουν.
το πρωτο πραμα που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να αποδεχτεις τωρα οτι δεν εισαι καλα , δηλαδη λεγε απο μεσα σου "δεν ειμαι καλα ΤΩΡΑ, οχι για παντα..οκ..περναω μια δυσκολη φαση κ εχω αυτην την αντιδραση αυτην την στιγμη, ομως ξερω οτι θα ειμαι καλα σε λιγο καιρο".
αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ μεγαλο πρωτο βημα για να αποφορτισθεις. μην αντιστεκεσαι σοτν εαυτο σου..ακουσε τον τι θελει να σου πει, ειναι πιεσμενος.δωστου λιγο χρονο κ σεβασου τον κ βοηθησε τον.

----------


## currant

Καλημερα σας παιδια!!
Χαιρομαι πολυ που νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα απο πριν Boom!!
Πολυ μου αρεσε η ιδεα σου Boom -περι συναντησης :-) :-) 
Εχω παρατηρησει -εδω κ 3 μερες-οτι περιπου τις πρωτες δεκα ωρες μου φερνει ζαλαδα,υπνηλια,αποπροσωποι ηση (κ για αυτο εγραψα χθες οταν ειμαι σαν να βλεπεις ταινεια σε slow motion) Μετα (τις υπολοιπες ωρες) ειμαι σε υπετενταση.Σαν να θελω να πεταξω- οπως ακριβως ειπατε κ εσεις :-) :-) 
Για αυτο απο σημερα θα τα παιρνω το βραδυ.( Επειδη το συζυτησα με τον γιατρο)
Κ ναι Boom αλλες φορες επαιρνα κ αγχολυτικο μεχρι να δρασει το αντικαταθλιπτικο,
Τωρα αν χρειαστει θα παρω παλι.
Στελιο θα με συγχωρεσεις, οπως σου εξηγησα κ χθες τους λογους, ηταν λαθος το συμπερασμα που εβγαλα.
Το λαντοζ με ειχε βοηθησει κ μενα. Τωρα δεν θυμαμαι γιατι το εκοψα. Επειδη εκτος του λαντοζ πηρα κ αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα τα οποια δεν με βοηθησαν κ πολυ.

----------


## currant

Οσο για την σχεση μου Boom, ουτε μπρος ουτε πισω.
Τα ιδια κ τα ιδια.. Τωρα κοιταω να γινω καλα. Δεν θα αρρωστησω ξανα για εκεινον.
Αν ειναι να χωρισουμε- που δεν θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα- θα πρεπει να το παρω επιτελους αποφαση κ γενικα να παψω να ΕΛΠΙΖΩ. Επειδη σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ισως κ να μην υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα ..

----------


## anxious4ever

καθε τελος ειναι μια καινουρια αρχη.
μηπως αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι δικη σου κ οχι απο το αντικαταθλιπτικο?
εγω την ειχα πριν παρω.αφου πηρα μου περασε λιγο κ σιγα σιγα εχει φυγει..καθε μερα κ καλυτερα δηλαδη.μη διαβαζεις επισης τις παρενεργειες τους.
αν θελετε συναντιομαστε για εναν καφε.οσοι κ οπου μπορειτε.εγω μενω αθηνα.εσεις που μενετε?
κ για την συναντηση θα την κανουμε με προσωπικα μνμτα εννοειται.

----------


## anxious4ever

βρε στελιο! δνε θα παθεις τιποτα παραπανω απο οσα παθαινεις!! παρε το φαρμακακι σου κ επειδη το εντερο σου ειναι ερεθισμενο απο χτες μη φας χορτα μαζι με το ψαρι.
οι ωμες σαλατες δνε με πειραζουν.αντιθετως οι βραστες με σακατευουν.παθαινω κολικους.
ξερω το προβλημα κ προσεχω πια.
δεν σε πειραζει το λαντοζ στανταρ.εγω ρωτησα τον ψυχιατρο μου παντως κ του ειπα οτι εχω εναν φιλο κ τον πειραζει στο εντερο κ μου ειπε "αποκλειεται, απο κατι αλλο τον ποναει το εντερο, το λαντοζ δεν πειραζει το εντερο" αρα λοιπον ειναι απο το ευερεθιστο εντερο.
φαε ψαρι κ φρυγανιες ..αν τρως γιαουρτι μπορει κ αυτο να σε πειραζει κ να νομιζεις οτι ειναι απο το λαντοζ.εγω εχω τρομερο προβλημα με το εντερο.καθε τοσο νοσοκομειο με κολικους κ το λαντοζ ουτε καν με εχει πειραξει.κατι δεν κανεις καλα με τις τροφες καλε μου ειμαι σιγουρη.
τοσο μακρυα εισαι???ααααα..θεσσαλονικη δηλαδη..mmm..ελα αθηνα καμια εκδρομη ή θα ρθουμε εμεις με την currant!!! aaxxaxxaxxa!

----------


## currant

Καλη ιδεα Boom!!!
Βρε κοριτσι επιτελους θυμηθηκα να ρωτησω. Εγω ποτε θα μπορεσω να στειλω προσωπικο μνμ??
Μην μου πεις στις 50 δημοσιευσεις..!! Επειδη μπερδευτηκα. Αρχικα νομιζα στα 50 μηνυματα-κ εχω 48. Αλλα οι δημοσιευσεις ειναι τα θεματα που βαζει ο καθενας? Επειδη εχω μονο 2 θεματα

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω την αισθηση οτι ολο αυτο που επαθα τον απριλιο το πυροδοτησε η ομοιοπαθητικη που ξεκινησα αρχες μαρτιου για τις ημικρανιες μου.
μου εδωσαν ενα βαρυ στοιχεια απο οτι εμαθα μετα το οποιο το πηρα για 1 μηνα..σιγα σιγα αρχισα να πεφτω ψυχολογικα..πηρα τηλ τον ομοιοπαθητικο μου κ του το πα..μου πε οτι κανω ομοιοπαθητικη επιδεινωση κ αυτο ειναι καλο επειδη με πιανει το στοιχειο, ομως εγω αρχισα να τα βλεπω ολα μαυρα κ εφτασα να μην κοιμαμαι κ να τρωω τον ξαναπηρα κ μου ειπε κανε υπομονη, του ειπα "δεν μπορω αλλο ειμαι σε αθλια κατασταση παθαινω συνεχομενο στρες δεν τρωω δεν κοιμαμαι, ειμαι για ψυχιατρο, τρεμω συνεχομενα κ εχω κανει αποπραγματοποιηση" μου απαντησε να κανω παλι υπομονη κ οτι δνε πρεπει να μου αλλαξει το στοιχειο.τελικα το σταματησα μονη μου την παρασκευη 6/4 κ βρεθηκα στον ευαγγελισμο εξω απο τον ψυχιατρο να παιρνω λεξοτανιλ κ xanx..δνε θελω να ξανακανω ομοιοπαθητικη, ενω την εμπιστευομουν παρα πολυ.
αργοτερα εψαξα για το στοιχειο που μου εδωσε κ βρηκα οτι φερνει ταραχη, στρες, πανικο κ το χειροτερο οτι ειναι ανταγωνιστης της θυροξινης που εγω παιρνω καθημερινα Τ4 γιατι εχω προβλημα με τον θυρεοειδη.ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΘΑ!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Καλη ιδεα Boom!!!
> Βρε κοριτσι επιτελους θυμηθηκα να ρωτησω. Εγω ποτε θα μπορεσω να στειλω προσωπικο μνμ??
> Μην μου πεις στις 50 δημοσιευσεις..!! Επειδη μπερδευτηκα. Αρχικα νομιζα στα 50 μηνυματα-κ εχω 48. Αλλα οι δημοσιευσεις ειναι τα θεματα που βαζει ο καθενας? Επειδη εχω μονο 2 θεματα


 στα 50 μυν εκτος αν το πηγαν παραπανω

----------


## currant

Μαλιστα..Δεν εχω κανει ποτε ομοιοπαθητικη. Αλλα ειχε κανει παλιοτερα μια φιλη. Τωρα κατα ποσο την βοηθησε δεν γνωριζω. Απο οτι μου ελεγε μετρια κατασταση. Μπουμ απαντησε μου σε παρακαλω για τα μνμ που ρωτησα please :-) :-)

----------


## currant

Ευχαριστω Αλεξανδρε. Ειμαι ηδη στα 51 κ δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει κατι.
Μαλλον εχεις δικιο. Μπορει να το πηγαν παραπανω. Κριμα

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι εννοει στις δημοσιευσεις που κανεις αλλα οχι στα θεματα .δηλαδη εδω στις απαντησεις.μολις συμπληρωσεις 50..χααχαχ γραφε γραφε!

----------


## currant

Χαχα Μπουμ πραγματικα ακομα γελαω.! Καλο αυτο που ειπες!! Να σαι καλα κοριτσι μου!!

----------


## anxious4ever

καλα ειμαι .. σκασε κ γραφε!αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## currant

Χαχα Μπουμ ηδη 53 μνμ κ τπτ.!!
Μπηκα κ στις ρυθμισεις κ εχει μονο μνμ επισκεπτων που το ειχα απενεργοποιημενο..
Αυτοματα ενεργοποιουνται τα μνμ..?

----------


## anxious4ever

δε ξερω ρε γμτ τι γινεται..εγω εστειλα μετα τα 50 κανονικα.τι στο καλο?για προσπαθησε παλι πιο μετα μηπως εχει κολλησει?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

50 δημοσιευσεις λεει χαχα μη τους βαζεις ιδεες

----------


## στελιος66

Λοιπον εγω λεω καποια να σπασουμε την αποσταση στην μεση και να βρεθουμε! Βολευει Βολο νομιζω ολους,ειναι και καλοκαιρακι,μπορουμε να να κανουμε καμια βουτια στο Πηλιο! Μπουμ σε ευχαριστω πολυ,για ολα και το ρωτησες τον γιατρο σου,σε ευχαριστω και παλι. Μαλλον κατι τετοιο συμβαινει με το εντερο μου. Τωρα για την ομοιπαθητικη τι να πω δεν ξερω,εμενα με βοηθαει πολυ στα σωματικα ενοχληματα. Για το ψυχολογικα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. Η αληθεια ειναι πως και ο γιατρος παιζει μεγαλο ρολο,αλλα και αυτοι που παρασκευαζουν τα φαρμακα αυτα.

----------


## currant

Ζητωωω!!!! Μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε!! Σας αγαπαω ολους!

----------


## anxious4ever

currant k σφαρδακλας μενουν αθηνα?ωραια να παμε βολο λοιπον!χαχααχ! κανα σκ.θα παρω κ τον αντρα μου μαζι!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΟΛΕ!ΟΛΕ !ΟΛΕ!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ζητωωω!!!! Μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε!! Σας αγαπαω ολους!


 αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## currant

Παιδια ειστε εδω?
''Κα Μπουμ εχετε ενα προσωπικο μηνυμα παρακαλω''

----------


## anxious4ever

εδω ειμαι! τι εγινε? εισαι καλα?
μπαινω να δω μνμ σου.

----------


## στελιος66

Α ρε μπουμ, δεν σε γνωριζω αμεσα,αλλα πρεπει να εισαι η ψυχη της παρεας!! Ευχομαι απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου,να μεινεις ετσι ολα τα χρονια της ζωης σου,χωρις καμια σκια ψυχολογικων παρεμβολων!! Το ιδιο ευχομαι και σε sfardakla και currant! Λοιπον περα απο την πλακα αν οντως το θελουμε ολοι μπορουμε να κανονισουμε συναντηση. Στο χερι μας ειναι,στο κατω,κατω δεν μενουμε και σε διαφορετικες ηπειρους!

----------


## Venidos

Αθήνα μένω κι εγώ χλωμό όμως το κόβω για συνάντηση. Βασικά ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο. Τα φάρμακα, από την προσωπική σας πείρα θα με βοηθήσουν στην αγοραφοβία; Γιατί στο σπίτι μου και στη δουλειά μου μιά χαρά είμαι. Στις βόλτες και στις εκδρομές το τρώω το μανίκι. Εγώ που τραγουδούσα σε γεμάτα μαγαζιά......  :Frown:

----------


## στελιος66

Γεια σου φιλε μου! Υποθετω οτι ξεκινησες θεραπεια; Αν ναι αντε καλη αρχη και συντομα ολα τα κακα να φυγουν μακρια σου! Τωρα για την αγοραφοβια δεν ξερω να σου πω. Δεν την ειχα ποτε,οποτε δεν εχω αναλογη εμπειρια. Αλλα νομιζω οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα βοηθουν και σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις. Αληθεια ποιο φαρμακο σου εδωσε;

----------


## Venidos

Μου είπε να ξεκινήσω seroxat και xanax μόνο όταν νιώθω ότι το άγχος με καταβάλλει καθώς με καθυσήχασε ότι δεν πρόκειται να έχω παρενέργειες τις πρώτες μέρες πλην ενδεχομένως λίγου πονοκεφάλου και ανακατωσούρας στο στομάχι και αυτό μόνο τις πρώτες 3-4 μέρες. Είμαι πολύ αγχωμένος, μεθαύριο τα αρχίζω

----------


## currant

> Α ρε μπουμ, δεν σε γνωριζω αμεσα,αλλα πρεπει να εισαι η ψυχη της παρεας!! Ευχομαι απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου,να μεινεις ετσι ολα τα χρονια της ζωης σου,χωρις καμια σκια ψυχολογικων παρεμβολων!! Το ιδιο ευχομαι και σε sfardakla και currant! Λοιπον περα απο την πλακα αν οντως το θελουμε ολοι μπορουμε να κανονισουμε συναντηση. Στο χερι μας ειναι,στο κατω,κατω δεν μενουμε και σε διαφορετικες ηπειρους!


Συμφωνω απολυτως Στελιο μαζι σου! (Παρεπιπτοντως εχεις πμ. Κ δεν μου απαντας :-) :-) )
Sfardaklas περασα απο αγοραφοβια. Ξερω πως ειναι. Σε καταλαβαινω. Μονο που στην δικη μου περιπτωση δεν μπορουσα να βγω απο το σπιτι. Αυτο κρατησε περιπου δυο μηνες κ ναι με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη συνηλθα.

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα παληκαρια!!γεια χαρα νταν ναουμ! χαχαα!
λεπον σφαρδακλας η αγοραφοβια ειναι αποτελεσμα του στρες, μολις περασει το στρες με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα σε 1 μηνακι θα εισαι κομπλε.
εχω παθει αγοραφοβια στα 17 στις πρωτες κρισεις.δεν εβγαινα απο το σπιτι για 3 μηνες.κ γω ατομο χαρωπο που τραγουδαγε στις ταβερνες επισης.
ολα αυτα περνανε.μη δινεις σημασια.ειναι καθαρα απο το στρες.τα αντικαταθλιπτικα θα σε αποφορτισουν.
το zanax ειναι για οταν φρικαρεις απο το πολυ στρες.εχω παρει τονους zanax και πλεον δεν με πιανουν με τιποτα.απλα φροντιζω να μην τα παρω για παραπανω απο 20 μερες γιατι μετα τις 20 μερες κανουν εξαρτηση(αυτο αν παιρνεις καθε μερα)..μολις πιανει το ανιτκαταθλιπτικο (μετα τον 1 μηνα) δεν χρειαζεται το αγχολυτικο.γιατι το αντικαταθλιπτικο κατευναζει το στρες ..
κανε υπομονη ενα μηνακι.δεν εισαι ο πρωτος ουτε ο τελευταιος που παιρνεις τετοια φαρμακα.μονο εδω στην δουλεια μου ειμαστε 4 ατομα που παιρνουμε.φαντασου.! κ φιλοι μου παιρνουνε επισης.τι να κανουμε..το στρες ειναι ασθενεια τις εποχης μας.απομυθοποιησε τα ολα αυτα στο κεφαλι σου.θα γινεις καλα θες δε θες..κ θα πεις κ ενα τραγουδι...οκ..σε ταβερνα παλι!!χχα! 
ποσο στοιχημα βαζεις?
δες εμενα..εχω επιστρεψει σε ολες τις υποχρεωσεις μου, χαμογελαω παλι, κανω ονειρα παλι, ενω πριν 1 μηνα ειχα μουδιασει κ δεν σκεφτομουν τιποτα.ειχα ενα κενο.
δεν ειχα ονειρα.ειχα μονο στρες.ημουν ολοκληρη ενα στρες.με ξεραμενα χειλη, λαδωμενο μαλλι, με πυτζαμες στο σπιτι χαμω στο κρεβατι να τρεμω να κλαιω να παρακαλω να πεθανω.να εχω τιγκα αποπραγματοποιηση, σαν alien ημουν.
οποτε..κανε κουραγιο παρε δυναμη απο εμας κ συνεχισε.ολα θα παν καλα! εισαι σε καλο δρομο.να πηγαινεις εκει κ στην Νινα κ ολα θα πανε μια χαρα!

----------


## anxious4ever

ειμια η ψυχη της παρεας ρε παιδια...αλλα θελω να ειμαι καλα! αν δεν εισαι καλα..δεν γινεται να εισαι η ψυχη κανενος...

----------


## currant

Καλημερα κ απο μενα!! Το νταν ναουμ τι σημαινει??

----------


## currant

Κ εγω παλικαρι ειμαι?? :-) :-)

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν ειναι σκετο το "νταν ναουμ" ειναι "γεια χαρα νταν ναουμ" 
ναουμ = να πουμε.
χαχα!
κ συ παληκαρι εισαι! ολοι παληκαρια με αυτα που εχουμε τραβηξει.παληκαρια στην ψυχη..

----------


## currant

Σωστα!! Συμφωνω κ επαυξανω Boom

----------


## στελιος66

Χαιρεται καλοι μου φιλοι. currant sou apantisa alla fenete kati den kanv kala! Signnomi kati epathe to pliktrologio mou kai den mporv na grapso ellinika!

----------


## στελιος66

Το εφτιαξα! Σφαρδακλα καλη αρχη μην φοβασαι,κανε τον σταυρο σου και ξεκινησε.Οι υπολοιποι πως ειστε; Κυριως για την Currant ρωταω,γιατι ι η μπουμ δοξα τω Θεω ειναι περδικι!

----------


## currant

Ελα βρε Στελιο δεν ειδα καποιο μνμ. Εχθες σου εστειλα εγω.
Το παλευω. Τεταρτη μερα σημερα. Καπως καλυτερα. Οσο αφορα τις παρενεργειες.
Εσυ Στελιο πως νιωθεις? 
Καλη αρχη Σφαρδακλα κ απο μενα!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ολα καλα?πως πας σημερα με εντερο κλπ?
σφαρδακλα?
εγω οντως νιωθω περδικι παιδια σημερα.50 μερες με λαντοζ κ νιωθω κανονικα οπως πριν!! γιουπι!!!

----------


## στελιος66

Αντε βρε μπουμ ετσι παντα να εισαι,περδικακι χαρουμενο!! Οι υπολοιποι παιδια και στα δικα μας! Χαιρομαι currant,που δεν εχεις παρενεργειες,αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο,που σημαινει οτι το φαρμακο σου καθισε καλα οπως λενε. Εγω απο ψυχολογια καλα θα ελεγα,αλλα απο χθες εχω ενα θεμα με το εντερο,τυμπανισμος,οχι βεβαια σε τρελο βαθμο,αλλα ομως το προβλημα υφισταται. Απο αυριο θα παρω καποια ομπθ φαρμακακια και βλεπουμε. Παντως νιωθω ρε παιδι μου μεσα μου ενα παραπονο.Ενω με τοσο μικρη δοση λαντοζ παω καλουτσικα επρεπε να μου βγει τωρα και αυτο με το εντερο; Ε, δλδ ελεος πια!! Currant θα προσπαθησω παλι με τα μνμτα. Μαλλον καποιο λαθος κανω.

----------


## currant

Καλημερα παιδια!!
Πως ειστε σημερα?

----------


## Diana1982

> ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ολα καλα?πως πας σημερα με εντερο κλπ?
> σφαρδακλα?
> εγω οντως νιωθω περδικι παιδια σημερα.50 μερες με λαντοζ κ νιωθω κανονικα οπως πριν!! γιουπι!!!


Μπράβο μανάρι μου,πολύ χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά!!!!!!!!
Πάντα τέτοια-όσο πιο καλές σκέψεις κάνεις,τόσο πιο καλά θα είσαι πάντα!

----------


## Rainy

> Καλημερα παιδια!!
> Πως ειστε σημερα?


Παιδια εγω επαιρνα 10 μγ σιπραλεξ εδω κ 4 βδομαδες καπως με βοήθησαν στην ορεξη αλλα ειχα πονους στους μυς κ μηδεν λίμπιντο κ ακουσα πως το κοβεις πολυ δυσκολα κ γυρισα μισο σεροξατ που το ξερα απο παλια. Παιδια ειμαι χαλια απο ενταση κ αγχος απο τοτε που το αλλαξα ειδικα δεν εχω κουραγιο για τιποτα. Φρικαρα το αγχος χτυπησε κοκκινο.
Εχει αλλαξει κανεις; Τι να κανω η γιατρος μου πε αύξησε το σεροξατ κ παρε ΖΑΝΑΞ....
βοηθεια

----------


## Inside out

> Παιδια εγω επαιρνα 10 μγ σιπραλεξ εδω κ 4 βδομαδες καπως με βοήθησαν στην ορεξη αλλα ειχα πονους στους μυς κ μηδεν λίμπιντο κ ακουσα πως το κοβεις πολυ δυσκολα κ γυρισα μισο σεροξατ που το ξερα απο παλια. Παιδια ειμαι χαλια απο ενταση κ αγχος απο τοτε που το αλλαξα ειδικα δεν εχω κουραγιο για τιποτα. Φρικαρα το αγχος χτυπησε κοκκινο.
> Εχει αλλαξει κανεις; Τι να κανω η γιατρος μου πε αύξησε το σεροξατ κ παρε ΖΑΝΑΞ....
> βοηθεια


Δοκιμασε το και βλεπεις πως θα παει. Μην σου δημιουργει επιπροσθετο αγχος η θεραπεια απο μονη της. Σιπραλεξ ειχα παρει για 3 μερες και φρικαρα γιατι ξυπνουσα το βραδυ και εκαιγαν τα αυτια μου. Τελος παντων, εφοσον τα σεροξατ τα εχεις ξαναπαρει δεν εχεις κατι να φοβασαι.και τα ζαναξ θα σε χαλαρωσουν, μεχρι να αρχισουν να λειτουργουν τα σεροξατ. Μην αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου στα κοκκινα

----------


## currant

Γεια σας κ παλι παιδια ( παλι μονολογω :-) :-) )
Boom,Στελιο, Sfardakla?? Που πηγατε ολοι καλε??
Rainy, εχω αλλαξει. Καποια αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν μου ταιριαζαν. (Καλα εκτος απο την -λιμπιντο, κ αυξηση βαρους κτλ)
Θελει λιγη υπομονη. Να κ εγω εχει 5 μερες πιυ ξεκινησα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ με προειδοποιησε ο γιατρος οτι θα παρει τουλαχιστον 20 μερες κ πρεπει βα υποστω την ζαλη, την ναυτια, πονοκεφαλο.
Κ για το αγχος (προαιρετικα) να παρω αγχολυτικο, μεχρι να δρασουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα.
Υπομονη θελει. Καλη δυναμη :-) :-)

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα! Τι κανεις currant; Εχεις προβλημα προσαρμογης με τα φαρμακα; Αυτο ειναι το μονο δυσκολο,χρειαζεται λιγο υπομονη.Αλλωστε και'γω αυτο κανω!Δυστυχως η φαρμακοθεραπεια εχει και την σκοτεινη πλευρα της. Οι αλλοι ολοι εξαφανιστηκαν; Χαιρετω και τα νεα παιδια της συζητησης. Οι γιατροι φιλοι μου κανουν πειραματα! Δεν λεω οτι αυτο γινεται παντοτε και απο ολους σκοπιμα,αλλα η ειδικοτητα του ψυχιατρου ειδικα,το εχει αυτο το κουσουρι! Ειναι βλεπεις η ευκολη λυση. Παρε μια χουφτα φαρμακα και βλεπουμε! Βεβαια για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο,δεν ειμαστε και'μεις αμοιροι ευθυνων. Θελουμε εδω και τωρα την μαγικη λυση! Και ποια ειναι αυτη; Φαρμακα. Ευχομαι μονο να μην υποστουμε τις παρενεργειες τους σε βαθος χρονου,που και πολλες ειναι και σοβαρες.

----------


## currant

Γεια σας!! Ελα βρε Στελιο εμφανιστηκες :-) :-) 
Που ειναι οντως οι αλλοι??
Υπομενω τις παρενεργειες. Σημερα εκτη μερα.
Εσυ πως εισαι??

----------


## anxious4ever

γεια χαρα νταν δικοι μου!!τι μου κανετε?
σορυ για την μινι εξαφανιση αλλα οοοολο το σκ ειχα ενα σεμιναριο κ ελειπα απο το σπιτ.δεν μπορουσα φυσικα να μπω νετ απο καπου.
σας διαβασα ομως κ βλεπω μια δυσκολια σχετικα με τα φαρμακακια σας.
ενα εχω να πω! ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ! περασα κ γω φρικτα με το στρες μεχρι να δρασουν , τα ξερετε, μη τα ξαναλεω κ σας ζαλιζω, αλλα το αποτελεσμα ηταν καλο.αξιζει.
θα τα καταφερετε μια χαρα.εγω ειχα ξεκινησει απο 6/4 ladose κ για αυτο τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα.θελει χρονο.
επισης το λαντοζ δνε μου επηρρεασε την λιμπιντο καθολου.ειμαι η ιδια που ημουν πριν.εχω κ τις μελαγχολιες μου κ ολα , σαν να μην εχω παρει καποιο φαρμακο , απλα δεν εχω στρες αυτο το τρελλο που με επιανε κ καταθλιψη.
κουραγιο σε ολους παιδια! εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε..μην ανησυχειτε για τιποτα γιατι οσο ανησυχειτε αντιστεσκεστε στην θεραπεια σας.αποδεχτειτε αυτο που εχετε αυτην την στιγμη κ σεβαστειτε την θεραπεια σας.οταν εχουμε κατι αρρωσταινουμε κλπ..ο οργανισμος θελει λιγο βοηθεια,ενα boost να παρει τα πανω του.οπως οταν εχουμε μια αλλη ασθενεια..
ομως τα χαπια δεν ειναι μαγικα..θελουν κ απο εμας προσπαθεια.που σημαινει ασκηση, καλους φιλους, ωραιες ασχολιες, βολτιτσες κ γελιο.
κ ας μη τον νιωθετε παιδια..με το ζορι κ σιγα σιγα θα ανακαμψετε.
μη νομιζετε οτι κ γω δνε φοβαμαι ακομα κλπ κλπ..ειμαι καλα αλλα εχω ακομα εναν φοβο..αλλα κανω υπομονη.
κ δινω συνεχεια τροφη στο μυαλο μου να κανει πραματα.
αλλωστε βλεπετε νομιζω οτι δεν ειστε οι μονοι στον κοσμο που παθαινει αυτα.γυρω σας αν ρωτησετε παιρνουν πολλοι αντικαταθλιπτικα κλπ...
δυστυχως ειδικα στις μερες μας το στρες κ η καταθλιψη βαραει κοκκινα!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερουδια φιλοι μου! Λοιπον εσυ μπουμ τα ΣΚ μας την κοπανας τωρα τελευταια! Πλακα κανω,καλα κανεις και φευγεις κοριτσι μου,να μην καθεσαι πολλες ωρες μεσα στο σπιτι και ιδιαιτερα αν δεν εχεις παρεα. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για'σενα currant.Εχεις λιγες παρενεργειες,κανε λιγη υπομονη ακομη,το ξερεις οτι ειναι θεμα χρονο να υποχωρησουν και να παραμεινει μονο η ευεργετικη δραση του φαρμακου.Εγω ειμαι κομψι,κομψα. Με ενοχλησε το εντερο αυτες τις μερες και σκεφτωμαι να διακοψω το φαρμακο. Δεν γινεται να μπαλωνεις μια τρυπα και να ανοιγεις μια αλλη!!Δεν ξερω αν συμφωνειται αλλα ετσι μου φαινεται. Και να σου πω μπουμ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το λαντοζ μου κανει την ζημεια.Αν μπεις σε ξενογλασσα σαιτ θα δεις οτι κανουν αυτη την παρενεργεια εξαιρετικα σπανια. Φαινεται πως ειμαι η εξαιρεση του κανονα! Ενας νευρολογος μου ειπε οτι προκειται για σπλαχνικη υπερευαισθησια,κατι λιαν σπανιο αλλα υπαρκτο. Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης φοβαμαι λιγο τωρα αλλα νομιζω πως δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη.Ισως πρεπει να το αφησω στον Θεο ολο αυτο και φυσικα να μην καθισω με τα χερια σταυρωμενα.Καμια φορα σκεφτωμαι αν αξιζει να παιρνω χαπια μονο και μονο για την αποπροσωποποιηση.Ενταξει και η διαθεση μου δεν ειναι η καλυτερη αλλα μηπως πρεπει απλα να κανω την υπομονη μου; Περιμενω απαντηση κουκλες και κουκλοι!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ μου κανε ο.τι εσυ νιωθεις! εμεις δε θα σου πουμε τι να κανεις. ο γιατρος ειναι ο μονος που μπορει να σου πει.εγω το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου πριν το κανεις μηπως σου αντικαταστησει το φαρμακο με καποιο αλλο? ή μηπως να επαιρνες βαλσαμοχορτο ας πουμε.το χεις δοκιμασει?

----------


## στελιος66

Το βαλσαμοχορτο ειναι πολυ καλο οπως και αλλα βοτανα.Θα δω τι θα κανω.Ο Θεος βοηθος απο'δω και περα.

----------


## anxious4ever

ε παρε βαλσαμοχορτο σε ταμπλετες.απλα κ αυτο κανει 1 μηνα να δρασει.ειναι πολυ καλο εχω ακουσει.κανει καλη δουλεια.στον ψυχιατρο-φιλο σου τα ειπες αυτα?κ οτι σκεφτεσαι να το κοψεις?

----------


## currant

Γεια σας παιδακια ομορφα!!
Ηρθε κ η Boom μας :-) :-) 
Στελιο μου συμφωνω με την Boom. Ο γιατρος γνωριζει ολα αυτα? Τι προτεινει?
Μηπως θα υποχωρησει σε καποιες μερες? 
Εμενα στο παρελθον ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο εφερε ακμη. Μετα απο μηνες υποχωρησε. Επισης ενα αλλο ακαθησια για πανω απο μηνα. Παντως συζητα το με τον γιατρο. Περιμενουμε νεα σου

----------


## στελιος66

Ειναι δυνατον βρε currant,επι σχεδον ενα μηνα να με ενοχλει;Και παλι εκανα υπομονη,αλλα εχει τρεις,τεσσερις μερες που με ενοχλησε περισσοτερο.Τον γιατρο τον ψαχνω.Ασε ωρες,ωρες,νιωθω οτι βρισκομαι σε αδιεξοδο..

----------


## currant

Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα Στελιο. Αγορι μου εδω ειμαστε κ εμεις μαζι σου

----------


## στελιος66

Αχ βρε currant,σ'ευχαριστω. Λεω καμια φορα φερνει κατι δοκιμασιες αυτη η ζωη,που φαινονται ανυπερβλητες.Ομως να σου πω κατι;Δεν ηρθε και το τελος του κοσμου...ακομη!Δεν ξερω τι πιστευεις γενικα,για την ζωη,τον Θεο κλπ,εγω παντως θεωρω οτι περναω μια δοκιμασια,για καποιο συγκεκριμενο λογο.Εχει ξανασυμβει κι'αλλη φορα στην ζωη μου και με την βοηθεια του Θεου,βγηκα νικητης.Και πιστεψε με ηταν μια αφορητη κατασταση.Ακομη και τωρα αναρωτιεμαι πως αντεξα τοτε. Λογικα και ανθρωπινα δεν εξηγειται παντως. Τελος παντων να μην σε κουραζω με τα δικα μου,αλλωστε εγω το ειπα πρωτος:οχι μεμψιμοιρια και αυτολυπηση! Δεν μπορει, κατι καλο τελικα ισως βγει απ'ολο αυτο!

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι βρε στελιο..αυτο που θα βγει απο ολο αυτο ειναι οτι θα γινεις ακομα πιο δυνατος.!

----------


## στελιος66

Eλπιζω μονο να μην το λες ειρωνικα μπουμ. Παντως οπως και να΄χει,δεν εχω παραπονο απο κανεναν,κι'αν ειπα κατι καποια στιγμη,που ισως ηταν φαουλ ζητω συγνωμη.

----------


## currant

Στελιο μου τις προαλλες το σκεφτομουν αυτο. Περι δοκιμασιας. Επειδη κ εγω πιστευω στον Θεο.
Σκεφτομουν οτι περναω μια δοκιμασια. Σημερα για εβδομη μερα θα το παρω το βραδυ.(κ μετα τις 15 μερες η δοση θα αυξηθει)
Εχω ζαλαδες, ναυτια, περιεργα ονειρα. Δυσαρεστα. Δεν εχω διαθεση να κανω τπτ κ οτι κανω το κανω με το ζορι. Μεθαυριο εχω ραντεβου με τον γιατρο. 
Με χωρισε κ ο φιλος μου τις προαλλες. ( πριν δυο μερες)
Τοτε γυρνωντας σπιτι απο περπατημα, ξεσπασα σε κλαμα με λυγμους. ( ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ)
Σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι μια δοκιμασια ισως.
Παντως Στελιο εδω ειμαστε. Στηριζει ο ενας τον αλλον. 
(Βρηκες ακρη με τα πμ?)

----------


## Inside out

Μιλωντας για δοκιμαςιες και οφελη, θελω να μοιραςτω μια σκεψη μου. 
Αυτο που εχω καταφερει μεσω της ψυχοθεραπειας και θεωρω μεγαλο κερδος, ειναι οτι εχω γινει καλυτερος ανθρωπος παιδια. Λιγοτερο επικριτικη και πιο καλοσυνατη και χαμογελαστη με τους αλλους ανθρωπους.
Αγάπη μόνο!

----------


## currant

Τελικα μετραει πολυ η επιλογη γιατρου. Εγω παλι (τωρα κ στο παρελθον) οταν κανω ψυχοθεραπεια,
Μιλαμε για το πως περασα τις μερες που γενικα ( πριν το καθε ραντεβου)
Πως ενιωθα ,με τι ασχοληθηκα. Με λιγα λογια τπτ ουσιωδη. 
Στο επομενο ραντεβου πρεπει να το συζητησω μαζι του.

----------


## Inside out

> Τελικα μετραει πολυ η επιλογη γιατρου. Εγω παλι (τωρα κ στο παρελθον) οταν κανω ψυχοθεραπεια,
> Μιλαμε για το πως περασα τις μερες που γενικα ( πριν το καθε ραντεβου)
> Πως ενιωθα ,με τι ασχοληθηκα. Με λιγα λογια τπτ ουσιωδη. 
> Στο επομενο ραντεβου πρεπει να το συζητησω μαζι του.


Κι εγω τα ιδια του λεω για αρχη, αλλα γενικα μοιραζομαι ολες μου τις σκεψεις και τις αποριες. Με τη κουβεντα ανακαλυπτεις πολλα..

----------


## anxious4ever

> ναι βρε στελιο..αυτο που θα βγει απο ολο αυτο ειναι οτι θα γινεις ακομα πιο δυνατος.!


αλημερα στελιο!!
ειναι δυνατον να μιλαω ειρωνικα σε σενα ??? αυτο που εγραψα ειναι αυτο που πιστευω.οτι ναι θα γινεις πιο δυνατος μετα απο ολο αυτο.δεν εχει καθολου μεσα ειρωνια βρε.καμια σχεση!! με παρεξηγησες....ο γραπτος λογος ειναι περεξηγισιμος..
τι κανεις πως εισαι?τελιακ σταματησες τα χαπια? μιλησες με γιατρο?
καλημερα σε ολους καταρχην! τι κανετε οι υπολοιποι?εγω ειμαι καλα..καθε μερα κ καλυτερα.
νιωθω κανονικα οπως πριν απο ολο αυτο.επισης ξεκινησα μαγνησιο αναβραζον το οποιο μειωνει το στρες, χαλαρωνει το σωμα κ αι το πευμα.το βρηκα στο φαρμακειο.
δοκιμαστε το.βιατμινουλα ειναι καλο κανει κακο δεν κανει.
φιλια σε ολους ! περιμενω νεα σας!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπερα παιδια!Ζητω συγνωμη για την απουσια μου,αλλα ετυχε κατι εκτακτο και επρεπε να λειψω εκτος της πολης μου.Ευτυχως ολα πηγαν καλα. Εγω δοξα τω Θεω ειμαι καλουτσικα. Μπουμ δεν παρεξηγηθηκα καλε!! Εχω καταλαβει το πνευμα σου και εισαι ο.κ! Εσεις πως ειστε η currant τι κανει;

----------


## currant

Καλησπερα !!
Χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα Στελιο :-) :-) 
Κ εγω το παλευω!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αντι να σκεφτεστε 24 ωρες ειδικους αναρωτιεμαι γιατι δεν εξιοποιειτε καλυτερα αυτη τη σελιδα πχ διαβαστε αυτο 

http://www.e-psychology.gr/personali...ndios-nikolaos

----------


## στελιος66

Ελα βρε κουραντ τι κανεις; Επρεπε για καποιον σοβαρο οικογενειακο λογο να λειψω. Ευτυχως ολα πηγαν καλα! Ποιος σου ειπε Αλαξανδρε οτι ψαχνουμε ολη την ωρα ειδικους;Εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω και την καλυτερη αποψη για τους λεγομενους ψυχιατρους και ψυχαναλυτες. Θεωρω δε οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο αυτους ειναι ασχετοι και παπατζηδες! Πιο θολη επιστημη απο την ψυχιατρικη δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει.Αβυσσος γαρ η καρδια του ανθρωπου!

----------


## anastazia1

δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που σου προκαλεσε την κριση αγχους αλλα ισως ουτε κι εσυ να γνωριζεις γιατι καμια φορα συσσωρευεται αγχος απο μικρα απλα ισως καθημερινα πραγματα και ξεσπαει ασχημα καποια στιγμη που δεν το περιμενουμε. Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αφενος κατι γυριζει στο μυαλο σου και σε αγχωνει , η σε απογοητευει, και αφετέρου το αγχος διογκωνεται απο τον φοβο σου οτι δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις αυτο που σου συμβαινει οπως εκανες μεχρι σημερα αφου εικαζω οτι εισαι ανθρωπος που αισθανεται και ειναι δυνατος και που δεν λυγίζει ευκολα. Θα σου προτείνω να ΜΗΝ παιρνεις χαπια και να αρχισεις να πινεις αθωα τσαγακια ειτε πασιφλώρας με βάλσαμο (θα τα βαζεις και τα 2 μαζι σε βραστο νερο με λιγο μελακι και μετα απο 10 λεπτα σουρωνεις κ πινεις) , είτε βαλεριανας με βαλσαμο με τον ιδιο τροπο παρασκευης που περιγραφω ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικα στο εγγυωμαι.Το βαλσαμοχορτο ειναι το αντικαταθλιτικο φυτο το οποιο εχει μελετηθει απο πολλους ομοιοπαθητικους. Η αλλη μυ συμβουλη ειναι να βρεις εναν καλο ψυχολογο και να αρχισεις συνεδρίες. Αυτό που βιώνεις ειναι η εκφανση τον συσσωρευμένων φοβων σου απο μικρη/ος, του θυμου σου , το οποιο το βιωνεις σαν κριση πανικου. Να θυμασαι οτι ολοι οι φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι κατω απο συνθηκες εχουν μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να βιωσουν τουλαχιστον 2 ψυχωτικά επεισοδια στην ζωη τους. ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΑΜΕΣΑ τα χαπια . Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου. Η δυναμη του μυαλου σου θα σου δωσει την χαμενη σου κυριαρχια στο κορμι και στην σκεψη σου και οχι το μαγικο φιλτρο ενος χαπιου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αυτό που βιώνεις ειναι η εκφανση τον συσσωρευμένων φοβων σου απο μικρη,


 η εκφραση συσορευμενων αρνιτικων συναισθηματων δηλ 


> του θυμου σου , το οποιο το βιωνεις σαν κριση πανικου.


 


> του θυμου σου


 πχ... https://www.google.gr/#q=%CE%BD%CE%B...B9%CF%83%CF%89 


> Η δυναμη του μυαλου σου θα σου δωσει την χαμενη σου κυριαρχια στο κορμι και στην σκεψη σου





> πασιφλώρας με βάλσαμο


 εμενα μ αρεσει κ μελισσοχορτο ειναι ενα φυτο που μυριζει σα γλυκο λεμονι 




> ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΑΜΕΣΑ τα χαπια


 διαβασες τη σκεψη μου

----------


## currant

Ελα βρε Στελιο :-) :-) Τελικα σου ξαναστειλα πμ. Δεν τα λαμβανεις?
10η μερα σημερα με το αντικαταθλιπτικο..Νιωθω περιεργα ακομα. Αμαν και τα δυσαρεστα γεγονοτα δεν σταματουν για λιγο..Να ηρεμησουμε..εχω καποιες παρενεργειες.. Αυτο που με πειραζει πιο πολυ ειναι σαν καταστολη τα μεσημερια. Κ ποτε δεν ημουν του μεσημεριανου υπνου.
Ενταξει θελει υπομονη, ουτε μηνας περασε. Εσυ πως νιωθεις? 
Η Μπουμ μας που ειναι? :-) :-)

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα μαναρια! τι κανετε?στελιο?χαθηκες κ τρομαξα! ανησυχησα βρε αδερφε! στειλε ενα σημαδι ζωης..
οπως εχεις καταλαβει θα πρεπει να δινεις καθημειρνη αναφορα!χεχε!
εγω εχτες δεν μπηκα φορουμ το απογευμα κ επεσα κ νωρις για υπνο.
γενικως ειμαι απολυτα καλα.νιωθω οπως πριν παθω ολα αυτα κ καθε μερα κ καλυτερα.δεν εχω στρες κλπ..
δοξαζω τον θεο μερα με την μερα που ειμαι καλυτερα .
δνε παιρνω αλλα φαρμακα παρα μονο το αντικαταθλιπτικο μου κ ειχα καλη αναταποκριση οπως κ πιο παλια.
ε αυτα.πειτε μου τα νεα σας! περιμενω..φιλια!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπερα! Εχω στειλει π.μ σε μπουμ και currant,τα λαβατε; Currant υπομονη,υπομονη,υπομονη!Το ξερεις οτι θα αρχισουν λιαν συντομως οι καλες ημερες.Ευκαιρια για μεσημεριανη σιεστα στο κατω,κατω,ετσι δεν ειναι;Να παιρνεις παραδειγμα απο την μπουμ και να μην φοβασαι καθολου ο.κ;Και'γω ειμαι καλουτσικα μπορω να πω και περιμενω πρωτα ο Θεος και τα καλυτερα! Συμφωνω περεμπιπτοντως με την τοποθετηση της Αναστασιας.

----------


## currant

Καλησπερα!! Στελιο δεν ελαβα κανενα μηνυμα απο σενα..
Συμφωνω κ εχεις δικιο :-) :-) 
Χαιρομαι πολυ που εισαι καλυτερα!!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

στελιο δεν πηρα κανενα προσωπικο μνμ! σβησε τα μνμτα σου γιατι αν εχεις πολλα αποθηκευμενα δεν ερχονται...
πως ειστε παιδια?ελειπα σημερα κ τωρα περασα να πω ενα γεια.
εγω ειμαι μια χαρα.σας φιλω!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπερα παιδια.Θα κοιταξω τα μνμ μου,και θα ξαναστειλω.Εγω σημερα δεν ειμαι στα πολυ καλα μου. Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο πιστευετε;Με παιρνει απο κατω οταν μου βγαινουν τετοια συναισθηματα, πανω που παω να νιωσω καλα...Εσεις πως ειστε;

----------


## anxious4ever

τα συναισθηματα αλλαζουν καθε δευτερολεπτο κ ειναι φυσιολογικο..μη το σκεφτεσαι κ τοσο πολυ.κ μην το αναλυεις κ τοσο πολυ.εγ ειμαι πολυ καλα τελευταια γενικως κ εχθες το πρωι ενιωθα καπως απαισια..δνε εδωσα σημασια.ετυχε οκ..μετα εφτιαξε η διαθεση μου κ ημουν καλυτερα.
ανθρωποι ειμαστε οκ.δεν γινεται να ειμαστε συνεχεια τελεια.η διαθεση επηρρεαζεται απο τα παντα, απο ενα ονειρο που εμεις δεν θυμομαστε αλλα το ασυνειδητο το εχει κρατησει, απο τον καιρο, απο την συννεφια κ τον ηλιο, απο τις σχεσεις μας με τους γυρω μας..απο ολα.
αραξε κ μη το σκεφτεσαι.
εγω ειμαι καλα.εχω καλη διαθεση κ ηρεμη.κοιμαμαι πολυ κ ομορφα.γενικως εχω φτιαξει πολυ κ νιωθω οπως ημουν πριν τον ματωμενο απριλη(χαχαχαχα)..καποιες φορες ομως νιωθω κ γω καπως αλλα λιγο..οχι τοσο ωστε να επηρρεαζει την καθημερινοτητα μου.
γενικως παντως εχω ησυχασει ηρεμησει, εχω ξεκινησει παλι να κανω ονειρα, να νιωθω τα παντα γυρω μου, να μην φοβαμαι κ τοσο, σιγουρα εχω καποιες ανησυχιες αλλα οκ.
απλα αυτο που μου αρεσει πολυ ειναι οτι εχω ησυχο υπνο κ κοιμαμαι πολλς ωρες κ ξεκουραζομαι.αυτα.και στα δικα σας ευχομαι με υγεια!!

----------


## στελιος66

Ελα βρε μπουμ μου καλησπερα! Να'σαι καλα κοριτσι μου ευχαριστω.Εχεις δικιο,η διαθεση μας αλλαζει και ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο,δεν ειμαστε μηχανες! Απλα ξερεις παντα σε μια αλλαγη της διαθεσης,υπαρχει στο πισω μερος του μυαλου,ο φοβος της υποτροπης.Και αυτο ομως ειναι λαθος τελικα.Στενοχωριομαστε προκαταβολικα για κατι ανυπαρκτο την δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμη.Ευτυχως και'γω κοιμαμαι καλα και ησυχα δοξα τω Θεω και για να πω την αληθεια το μονο που νιωθω ακομη αν και μειωμενο αρκετα ειναι η αποπροσωποποιηση.Κατα τα αλλα δεν μπορω να πω,καλα ειμαι.Χαιρομαι παντως που πλεον εισαι σουπερ,ετσι να μεινεις fore ever and ever!

----------


## στελιος66

Η currant τι κανει; Που χαθηκες εσυ;

----------


## currant

Γεια σας παιδακια ομορφα. Συγνωμη που ελειψα δυο μερες. Ειχα κ εγω Στελιο μου το ιδιο συναισθημα. Με πηρε απο κατω.. Λιγο καλυτερα σημερα!!
Εσυ Στελιο πως νιωθεις σημερα?

----------


## στελιος66

Ελα ccurrant μου,καλησπερα. Καλε δεν σας προλαβαινω εσας τις δυο!! Ζαλιστικα ο ανθρωπος σημερα! Τωρα μολις σου εγραφα στο αλλο ποστ που ξεκινησε η μπουμ και για να πω την αληθεια στενοχωρηθηκα ρε γαμωτο τωρα με την μπουμ...Αμαν ρε παιδι μου,μολις το κοριτσι ενιωσε καλα να παρει η ευχη να παρει! Εγω ενταξει καλυτερα,απλα η αποπροσωποποιηση η, η ιδεα της δεν ξερω,επιμενει ακομη,αν και μειωμενη βεβαια. Κατα τα αλλα καλουτσικα. Ελπιζω και στα καλυτερα για ολους μας και το εννοω το ολους μας ρε παιδια. Εσυ currant ολα καλα,με την θεραπεια σου ο,κ; Αρχισες να νιωθεις οτι κατι κινειται;

----------


## currant

Κ εγω ελπιζω κ στα καλυτερα για ολους μας επιτελους Στελιο!! 
Σημερα 14η μερα που θα το παρω. Αχ δεν ξερω, μπορει να ημουν καλυτερα αν δεν συνεβαιναν τοσα δυσαρεστα μεσα στο Μαη.. Τελος παντων. Κουραγιο για ολους :-) :-)

----------


## anxious4ever

αχ βαχ..πολλη στενοχωρια.θα κανω εμετο.

----------

